#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-11
<Genely1> plop
<xander21c> Holas
<neosergio> o/
<lastent> hoy no hay reu no?
<neosergio> o/ lastent
<lastent> neosergio, que significa eso?
<neosergio> o/ = saludo
<lastent> ahhhh
<lastent> neosergio, sorry no suelo usar simbolos cuando chatero
<lastent> pero o/
<brillantejcoh> las, alguien en el business o sabe una web para comprar cargador de baterria para una lap HP
<Genelyk> eiooo eiooo, estoy artode todaesta tecnologiaaa
<Genelyk> planeta  107.7 tu musica en ingles
<brillantejcoh> conocen otro distribuidor aparte de deltron, donde se pueda ser parte como distribuidor?
<NEtinubuntuser> ola alguien sabe de algun evento linuxero aqui en peru
<guman> nadie por aki............
<guman> bueno adios!
<lastent> Holas por si acaso alguien sabe de un usb encontrado el sabado?
<xander21c> holas
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> diegoe, me dijo neosergio q se quitaron al rato no mas?
<mact> salduos ke tal
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: cuanto gana un Ubuntu Developer  aprox?, sabes?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: nop, juai?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: se que pedro gana 1.5 aprox
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: 1500 USD?
<nxvl> no pagan tanto
<nxvl> sep
<RoAkSoAx> me han ofrecido una chamba de una empresa de Austria y me hann dicho cuanto maso quiero ganar
<RoAkSoAx> y tou viendo pe
<nxvl> como developer?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: no se realmente como ke :P hahaha pero eso estamos viendo pe
<RoAkSoAx> pero no kreo
<nxvl> y como asi te salio la chamba?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: pues como publique lo que hice de tesis.. un brother de uuna empresa me contacto y ke si taba interesado en trabajar pa ellos
<nxvl> ah manya
<nxvl> chvre pes
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> ojala salga
<RoAkSoAx> tu te presentaste a eso de Translator Coordinator?
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> aun no
<nxvl> pero hable con daniel ahora
<nxvl> me dijo que primero me meta a ver que roches hay en translation y si estoy dispuesto a lidiar con ellos diario
<nxvl> me meta
<nxvl> sino no
<nxvl> :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: en translations hay roches como que algunas traducciones no son aceptadas dentro de la distro, o por ej. prefieren las traducciones de upstream que las realizadas en Ubuntu y eso
<RoAkSoAx> por eso, tendrias que coordinar las traducciones de upstream con las de ubuntu y cosas asi
<nxvl> y upstream se para quejando que las traducciones de ubuntu son una cagada
<nxvl> y que les paran cagando los .po's
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si pe cosas asi
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: en español por ej. los traducctores españoles son mas cerradoss
<RoAkSoAx> y por ej. traducen cosas como: loopback a ckto cerrado y cosas asi
<nxvl> ckto?
<RoAkSoAx> y no entienden los tios ke mejor es dejar algunos terminos en ingles, que traducirlos
<RoAkSoAx> circuito
<nxvl> ah
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> yo no kreo q hayan mucho roche
<RoAkSoAx> en meterse a eso de traducciones
<RoAkSoAx> solo ke debe ser un toke aburrido lidiar con eso
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: y esa de traducciones es fulltime y te obligan a ke sea tu unica chamba? o adicional
<nxvl> unica
<nxvl> es coordinar la comunidad de traducciones y los LoCo's
<nxvl> nisiquiera traducir
<nxvl> me tengo que ir a trabajar
<nxvl> regreso en la noche
<RoAkSoAx> dale
<RoAkSoAx> ciaofas
<nxvl> ta mare, provicianos flojos
<nxvl> dicen que a las 5 recien regresan
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: lol
<Bonkiman> como instalo
<Bonkiman> los codes de
<Bonkiman> w32
<Bonkiman> eso me pide mi kaffeine
<Bonkiman> player
<redrebel> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Bonkiman> haya alguien
<Bonkiman> ?
<diegoe> nxvl: fascista
<xander21c> Holas
<vily> xander21c: ping
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-12
<xander21c> hola vily q novelas
<vily> xander21c: que tal dude
<xander21c> aca haciendome el geek en el starbucks
<xander21c> :P
<vily> lol
<xander21c> aunq la conexion es fatal, pero lo minimo para comunicarse
<vily> heh si,
<vily> en mccafe tienen buen ancho de banda ^_^
<xander21c> vivanda tambien
 * RoAkSoAx slaps xander21c  :P
<xander21c> ﻿RoAkSoAx  why??
<RoAkSoAx> <xander21c>	aca haciendome el geek en el starbucks
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> ta bien pe, asi es como debe ser :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<xander21c> jaja, si soy el unico marciono con portatil aca, y estan rondando mi mesa para ver si me quito
<xander21c> y yo friego con el compizFusion
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<xander21c> ya hay una parejita a mi lado leyendo lo q escribo, q
<xander21c> sapos son y estan compartiendo un frappe chico de fresa
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> aki no hay starbucs, pero hay cusco coffe (la imitacion)
<RoAkSoAx> y tb hacen eso
<RoAkSoAx> pero aki traen la laptop y se compran algo pekeño y paran como 3 horas
<vily> RoAkSoAx: heh, pero ya se lo bajan
<vily> el arzobispado lo quiere vendeer a starbucks ^_^
<xander21c> si eso vi en la tele, pero dicen q es todo un clasico de cusco
<RoAkSoAx> haha si pe, aki tb (aqp) hay el rumor de ke ya viene starbucks, ojala pq no me gustan los fraps del cusco coffee :P
<vily> heh RoAkSoAx en aqp hay  varios...
<vily> al costado de cc cayma
<vily> tamales.. se me fué el nombre,.. :(
<RoAkSoAx> vily: si pero no pasan nada... no hay nada como el starbucks
 * vily prefier mccafe :)
<xander21c> un el frappe del mccafe no me gusto, el de starbucks se me hizo mas tomable
<RoAkSoAx> starbucks rulez
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<xander21c> vily:ping
<redrebel> pero pagar 4 dolares por un cafe me parece ridiculo
<xander21c> redrebel, es un antojo, ademas estoy haciendo unas cosas de la ofi
<xander21c> ya no vuelvo hasta el proximo mes :P
<redrebel> oye, y que nombre le dan al tamano de la tasa?
<xander21c> en mi caso no es tasz es un baso de 400ml
<xander21c> ﻿RoAkSoAx: centos es facil de aprender??
<nxvl> diegoe: si
<redrebel> si, pero el tamano le llamas  venti, ...?
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: es igualito a fedora
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: en realidad es redhat...
<nxvl> diegoe: estos pendejos se toman 3 horas de almuerzo
<diegoe> estás en provincia supongo
<diegoe> disfrutando el almuerzo de 3 horas y la siesta de 2
<redrebel> hombre, eso es vida
<nxvl> redrebel: no, es flojera
<xander21c> nxvl: trae chifles
<nxvl> diegoe: sep, en piura
<nxvl> xander21c: si llegan a lima
<nxvl> :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ke tal ta el clima por ahi
<xander21c> jaja
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: calor de MIERDA
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: suave... buen dato.. kreo q en un par de semanas estare por ahi xD
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: tu cual krees ke seria un buen sueldo de lo ke te dije tempra
<redrebel> RoAkSoAx, veo que usa KDE
<redrebel> comiensas tu palabras con k
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: home based?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: depende de que vayas a hacer
<RoAkSoAx> redrebel: hahahaha no... uso GNOME pero creo que me acostumbre a escribir con K...
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: pues un average, 1000USD taria bien no?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: es ke eso es lo peor, ke no se de ke voy a trabajar y aun asi me preguntan cuanto quiero ganar
<redrebel> ahi, siempre la jodo, cueando me preguntan cuanto quiero ganar
<xander21c> es la parte mas joda de la entrevistas, xq no sabes si es mucho o quizas es menos de lo q ellos pensaban
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: si es cierto
<RoAkSoAx> le problema es ke donde me han dicho pa trabar es empresa de europa
<RoAkSoAx> y trabajaria en mi casa
<RoAkSoAx> pero no me han especificado de que quieren que trbaaje...
<RoAkSoAx> ke es lo mas extraño
<RoAkSoAx> dicen que recien están viendo eso
<dantrix> las
<redrebel> tambien depende cuanto tiempo de experiencia tiene uno
<redrebel> y la naturalesa de la chamba
<xander21c> ﻿RoAkSoAx; capaz terminas vendiendo Herbalive :)
<redrebel> en esta industria, no solo esta compitiendo con los otros ingenieros en el peru, tambien en latinoamerica, india, china....etc
<xander21c> si pues
<xander21c> mi papá trabajaba para una naviera , y todo su software era made en India
<RoAkSoAx> si pue
<RoAkSoAx> yo ni sikiera aplique al trabajo
<xander21c> con asesoria de los europeos
<RoAkSoAx> yo hice un post en mi blog de mi tesis
<RoAkSoAx> y me contactaron
<RoAkSoAx> y me ofrecieron
<xander21c> capaz alguien lo lleyo del planet
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: si creo que fue ahi
<RoAkSoAx> porque me dijo "vi tu blog post y blablabla"
<redrebel> yo diria, que si no tienes experiencia, hagara el trabaja que se va a ver mejor en tu curriculum
<xander21c> pucha 5 gatos en el planet centos :(
<RoAkSoAx> redrebel: pues si tengo experiencia en desarrollo de software
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: centos es feio
<RoAkSoAx> hahah
<xander21c> eso vi, pero tiene su fama en server
<redrebel> RoAkSoAx, de casualidad sbes algo de J2EE?
<xander21c> el domingo bajo el intrepid
<RoAkSoAx> redrebel: no realmente... :)
<xander21c> bueno fugo, voy a ver Wall - E
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: es aburrida
<RoAkSoAx> no veas
<RoAkSoAx> yo empeze a ver y me aburri a los 10 minutos
<redrebel> el que esta chevere es batman
<xander21c> mas voy por la animación
<RoAkSoAx> si esa está mejor
<RoAkSoAx> super agente 86 ta cague de risa
<xander21c> el jueves veo la momia
<xander21c> hasta hora batman, iron man me parecen de las mejores del año
<RoAkSoAx> si
<xander21c> bye
<RoAkSoAx> ciao
<redrebel> que tipo de programacion haces RoAkSoAx ?
<RoAkSoAx> redrebel: ya no hago programación, no me gusta :)
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: siempre es mejor decir de mas (no mucho de mas) xq siempre te van a querer bajar lo que les digas
<nxvl> por lo menos @ PdM
<RoAkSoAx> redrebel: en el penultimo, era software financiero, y en el ultimo desarrollabamos una pagina web: www.slabsearch.com pero me kite rapido pq era horrible el trabajo..
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si eso es cierto...
<redrebel> a mi si me gusta programar
<RoAkSoAx> redrebel: a mi si en parte... pero no me gusta hacer software financiero ni comercial (por comercial me refiero a que no me gusta hacer aplicaciones)
<redrebel> aunque no soy tan bueno, me dieron un trabajo de programador
<RoAkSoAx> pero si scripts
<RoAkSoAx> y cosas asi
<nxvl> por eso amo a microsoft
<nxvl> http://drmad.org/blog/pantalla_azul_de_la_muerte_en_olimpiadas_2008.html
<nxvl> solo ellos pueden meterse cabe solos
<redrebel> haha!
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<rootvzla> epale nxvl
<rootvzla> .p
<rootvzla> :p
<RoAkSoAx> muxaxos, cuanto está una bigmac ??
<RoAkSoAx> ahi en el mcdonalds
<xander21c> ni idea
<xander21c> no me gusta mcdonalds
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: tu sabes cuanto está una bigmac?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: en el aeropuerto 14 soles en combo
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> en un macdonalds normal 12 creo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: alucina ke pa saber el costo de vida me han preguntando cuanto está la bigmac
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> ahora macdonalds es un referente de costo de vida
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: blogea al respecto!
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si pe, ya lo puedo ver
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: y una whopper en la burguer king?? aki ta 13, pero 15 si aumentas 2 lukas pa agrandar tus papitas
<nxvl> tambien te han preguntado por la whopper?
<nxvl> jajaja
<nxvl> btw, @ aqp hay macdonalds? en el dia que pase alla no vi ninguno
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: no no hay mcdonalds
<RoAkSoAx> solo burger king, norkis, dominos, pizza hut y chinawok
<nxvl> osea que tu costo de vida seria el que tendrias si vivieras en lima
<nxvl> pero viviendo en provincia?
<nxvl> que paja
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si pe :D haha pero igual aki la whopper ta mas cara que la bigmac
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: dicen que seria como su sysadmin en latinoamerica, y ke tendira ke viajar 1 semana al mes
<RoAkSoAx> ke paja
<nxvl> 1 semana al mes?
<nxvl> a austria?
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> no
<RoAkSoAx> estaria encargado de centro america y latinoamerica
<RoAkSoAx> menos brasil
<RoAkSoAx> y talvez USA
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> advertencia: te vas a HARTAR de los aviones
 * nxvl ya los odia
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si won no me gusta viajar... pero es buena paga y asi conosco el mundo.. sin tener ke yo gastar plata :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> ke mas kiero
<RoAkSoAx> estar 3 semanas en mi jato frente a la compu, y 1 semana de vije
 * nxvl le da 6 meses
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: 1 año.. de ahi me kito a hacer una maestria si dios kiere
<nxvl> bueno me voy a tragar comida nortenha
<nxvl> me fui
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: hahah provecho
<RoAkSoAx> oe ta ke nadie va a comer a McDonalds T.T
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: nadie come BigMac
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: lo de Big es un insulto
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: hahahah si pe, por eso prefiero una whopper :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: 12 lukas con papitas y gaseosa?
<RoAkSoAx> o solo la hamburguesa
<nxvl> con
<nxvl> quien come sin combo?
<RoAkSoAx> y cuanto por agrandar la webada
<nxvl> a menos que sean las de 2.5
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: 2 soles, eso es standar
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: oks, toncs 14 lukas la bigmac y 15 lukas la whopper agrandando
<nxvl> woohooo! me acaban de ofrecer una chamba en canonical! (o hacer la oferta que mande mi CV para ver)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: en lo de translators coordinator
<nxvl> nop
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<nxvl> nunca aplique
<nxvl> para una waa de seguridad
<RoAkSoAx> toncs de ke te han ofrecido?
<RoAkSoAx> a xvre ta bien
<RoAkSoAx> ke paja
<RoAkSoAx> yo kreo ke me wa a mudar a lima y wa a abrir mi empresa y trabajar a la par con lo ke me contratan y mi propia empresa
<nxvl> tengo que forwardear los security updates de ubuntu a algunos derivados que hace canonical
<nxvl> o algo asi
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: haslo despues de haber trabajado por lo menos 3 meses
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si eso hare
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: xq dependes de la carga de trabajo
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: si ves q es poca y te da
<nxvl> normalll
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si pe, pero osea todavia recien es pa enero o febrero
<RoAkSoAx> pq igual ahsta diciembre toy cagado con lo del CCNa
<RoAkSoAx> luyego me voy a lima a hacer el CCNP
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: y tu, si te contratan en canonical... renunciarias a tu actual chamba?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: lo dudas?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: que dudo?
<nxvl> que vaya a reunciar a esta mierda de chamba
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: hahaha yo kreo q si renunciarias :P
<RoAkSoAx> a quien no le gusta trabajar desde su casa y ganar mejor sueldo
<RoAkSoAx> y en algo ke le gusta sobretodo
<redrebel> sabes que es mejor que trabajar en tu casa??
<redrebel> trabajar con unos buenos culos a lado
<nxvl> no trabajar y que te paguen?
<nxvl> noooo
<nxvl> eso es una mierda
<nxvl> ya trabaje asi
<nxvl> no te concentras para nada
<nxvl> paras hueviando
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: hahahaha si eso si debe ser paja, pero primero trabaja, has plata, compra acciones y te retiras
<RoAkSoAx> redrebel: y si es cierto.. trabajar con culos al lado no corre ... cuando yo trabajaba en la financiera, lac ontadora taba mas rika .. ke era dificil trabjar
<nxvl> ta mare
<nxvl> ya trague como un chango
<nxvl> chancho
<nxvl> ya regrese al hotel
<nxvl> y tengo 2 horas mas de hueveo
<nxvl> que vagos son los provincianos
<redrebel> es que los provincianos si saben trabajar
<redrebel> no se matan por gusto
<redrebel> son casi como los franceses
<redrebel> que se toman como dos meses de vacaciones
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> a un chileno una vez le conte que aca nos tirabamos un mes y me dijo "y de donde sacan plata para viajar un mes?"
<RoAkSoAx_> csm conexion de mela
<RoAkSoAx_> nxvl: que me decias ke andas haciendo en piura?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx_: auditoria
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx_: encima telasa
<nxvl> alucina que dizque es auditoria de seguridad
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: este es el trabajo que te han ofrecido?? http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_SECE/
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<nxvl> pero cuando le dije a mi jefe que tenia que hacer pentesting me dijo que no
<RoAkSoAx> y andan webing
<nxvl> que solo revisar las configuraciones
<nxvl> mas tela
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> osea con tal de ke te bien configurado no hay paltas
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha ke buiiina
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: no, ese no es
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: no, tengo que confiar en que la configuracion del firewall funciona como deberia
<nxvl> como si eso pasara
<RoAkSoAx> pero pa confiar, tienes ke hacerle pentesting pe
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> eso es desconfiar
<nxvl> pero si, la idea es esa
<redrebel> que firewall usan?
<RoAkSoAx> pero es ke, en teoria puede ke te bien, pero en la practica no
<redrebel> para monitorear si firewall este trabajando bien se usa un NIDS
<IITheLordII> hola?
<redrebel> si fuera sys admin implementaria un NIDS por gusto, para no digan que estoy bageando
<RoAkSoAx> redrebel: yo implemente uno con snort pa probar
<RoAkSoAx> pero al final nunca trate de meterme al serv ni nada
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<redrebel> que programa usan en ves de visio?
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> vicio
<Genelyk> kproject
<Genelyk> ai un programa q viene en knoppix  ekivalente al visio´
<redrebel> estoy probando dia
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> por q no se hace lo mismo con TNP http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/98045
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-13
<redrebel> saben como puedo escribir ñ en un teclado de ingles?
<nxvl> cambiandolo a español
<nxvl> o usando el charecter palette
<redrebel> yo se que en windows hacian una combinacionde ALT+1234 (no se que numeros)
<nxvl> dunno
 * nxvl no usa esas cosas raras
<redrebel> el año pasado estube en el peru, y no encontraba el @ en los teclados
<Genelyk> yo en esos momentos
<Genelyk> buscaba en internet y lo copiaba y pegaba
<nxvl> redrebel: usa un teclado frances
<nxvl> son un dolor de cabeza
<diegoe> nxvl: compose \o/
<nxvl> WHAT!?
<diegoe> compose key para caracteres raros
<nxvl> ah
<nxvl> yo uso character palette en mi panel
<magox> diksculpe me han comprado una laptop toshiva satellite PRo L300D-SP5801
<magox> yo quisiera saber si le puedo poner ubuntu a  esta
<magox> ??¡¡
<magox> alguien me puede responder??¿¡
<magox> por favor??¡
<magox> alguien me puede responder por favor
<magox> haber alguien me puede decir
<magox> si le puedo poner ubuntu
<magox> a esta maquina??¡
<magox> oegan alguien sabe
<magox> si le puedo poner el ubuntuç
<magox> a esta maquina??¡
<halcondorado> hola
<srinux> hola halcondorado
<halcondorado> hola srinux
<halcondorado> una consulta
<srinux> dime a ver si te puedo ayudar
<halcondorado> como cargo el modo grafico completo en ubuntu server
<srinux> como asi
<halcondorado> es q no domino los comandos aun y el entorno grafico me seria mas util
<srinux> a ok mira a ver si esto te sirb
<srinux> http://www.forosdelweb.com/f41/instalacion-ubuntu-server-con-escritorio-minimo-gnome-475415/
<halcondorado> ok
<halcondorado> nos vemos
<gato> E: El paquete googleearth-4.2 necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste. E: Error interno al abrir el caché (1). Por favor informe de este error.
<gato> tengo este problema
<gato> akguien me puede dar una mano
<gato> srinux
<srinux> gato q quieres hacer
<gato> podrias ayudarme en esto
<srinux> que paso
<gato> lo ke paso es que quise instalar el google earl
<srinux> aja
<gato> y pero este era el google earl 4.2
<srinux> aja
<gato> y lo quise hacer directamente de repositos
<gato> pero parece que estte ah estado vacio
<gato> y lo ke hice es mandarle a que instale el paquete
<gato> sudo ap-grt google eral 4.20
<srinux> desitala ese
<gato> Y CUANDO VOY A SYNAPSIS ME SALE ESE ERROR
<gato> ??¡
<srinux> sudo apt-get remove --purge paquete
<gato> PERO COMO LOKO
<srinux> ya ?
<srinux> gato,  se desintalo
<gato> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho E: El paquete googleearth-4.2 necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste.
<gato> me sale esto
<srinux> pones asi
<srinux> sudo apt-get remove googleearth-4.2
<srinux> dime q te sale
<gato> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho E: El paquete googleearth-4.2 necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste.
<gato> me sale eso
<srinux> y en synaptic aparec como instalado ?
<gato> ese es el problema
<gato> que cuando quiero entrar a synapsis no quiere
<gato> y me sale este mensage: E: El paquete googleearth-4.2 necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste. E: Error interno al abrir el caché (1). Por favor informe de este error.
<srinux> mm q raro
<srinux> reintalalo de nuevo
<srinux> descargalo de aqui
<srinux> http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<srinux> despues http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<gato> es lo mismo
<gato> no?
<srinux> escribe en la consola sudo apt-get install googleearth-4.2
<srinux> para ver q pasa
<gato> y dime y no hay  gedit de repositos
<gato> para de ahy borrarlo
<srinux> quieres mis repos
<srinux> si quieres te los paso
<gato> entrar a repositos cuando tu pones una direccion para que desde consolo te descargue los paquetes
<gato> no se podria estar en modo de documento
<gato> escrito
<srinux> mira copia mis repos
<srinux> y despues haces sudo apt-get update
<srinux> pa q se actualic
<srinux> http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.net/srinux
<srinux> ayi estan mis remos
<srinux> repos
<srinux> despues le das sudo apt-get update
<srinux> y sudo apt-get upgrade
<srinux> gato, tienes el ubuntu 8.04 ?
<gato> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho E: El paquete googleearth-4.2 necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste.
<gato> ??¡
<srinux> agregaste mis repos ?
<gato> ahora que se hace con esto
<gato> no te hablo de lo anterior
<srinux> q anteriro
<gato> sudo ap-get install googleearth-4.20
<srinux> eso salio
<gato> sale el kimso mensaje
<gato> :/
<srinux> googleearth-4.2  lo descargaste ?
<gato> si
<srinux> o estaba el synaptic yo no lo tengo
<srinux> bueno so lo descargaste reinstalalo
<srinux> q va ya no aguanto el sueño
<srinux> jeje
<gato> que va srinux
<srinux> entra a #ubuntu-es
<gato> lo ke yo decia es lo siguiente
<gato> no se que pasa con esa pagina
<gato> pero
<gato> no entra el bendito
<gato> navegador
<srinux> a cual ?
<srinux> esta http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.net/srinux ?
<srinux> o la del googleearth
<gato> la mancaria loko
<gato> es que mi maquina es una amd
<gato> y no una intel
<srinux> a lo mejor instalaste la vercion de 32bit
<srinux> entra a #ubuntu-es  ya me retiro mañana tengo trabajo con mi wiki XD
<xander21c> Holas
<P3L|C4N0> o/
<xander21c> q novelas ﻿P3L|C4N0
<RoAkSoAx> alguien sabe el precio exacto de la BigMac ??? T.T
<P3L|C4N0> novelas? pues ampliaron el plazo para el uso de software legal en las instituciones publicas
<P3L|C4N0> al menos hasta octubre
<xander21c> ﻿RoAkSoAx: te comento mas tarde, tengo un McDonalds en frente
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: ok xvre thanks :)
<xander21c> ﻿P3L|C4N0: era de esperarse, ya q el estado siempre hace lo mismo, da plazo
<xander21c> y despues xq la gente se acostumbra a ultima hora y ademas a quejarse
<P3L|C4N0> sucede que la misma ONGEI incumplio con algunas cosas
<xander21c> jajaj
<P3L|C4N0> como por el ejemplo la tabla de compatibilidad, la documentacion para capacitacion
<P3L|C4N0> etc
<P3L|C4N0> aunque sin duda algunos habran previsto hacerlo por cuenta propia
<xander21c> claro, eso esta mejor xq sino
<P3L|C4N0> al menos yo cumpli con mi inventario, con ocsinventory y glpi
<xander21c> chevere
<xander21c> ﻿ P3L|C4N0: conoces alguno para contabilidad, llamese pagos, facturación, etc??
<P3L|C4N0> free?
<P3L|C4N0> la verdad la contabilidad es una cosa, pagos y facturacion serian otros modulos, obviamenta amarrados hacia asientos contables
<xander21c> humm
<RoAkSoAx> en realidad seria un ERP
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<P3L|C4N0> lo cierto es que habria que ajustarlo a la realidad local
<P3L|C4N0> ya que la contabilidad de cada pais se lleva de diferente manera
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<xander21c> asi es,
<xander21c> loq pasa es q mi jefe cree q es facil compra esas cosas,
<xander21c> como ir al mercado, ya varias veces han metido la pata
<xander21c> nxvl: sabes si filmaran o algo lo del sabado?? me interesaba la intro a python :(
<nxvl> seguramente
<nxvl> antonio ya lo debe haber jodido a jose
<xander21c> jaja ok
<xander21c> nxvl: sigues en piura? q tal tus horas d almuerzo?'
<nxvl> una mierda
<nxvl> me aburro
<nxvl> ayer ya no sabia que hacer
<xander21c> jaja
<nxvl> xander21c: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2008-August/thread.html
<nxvl> xander21c: (mira abajo)
<nxvl> faltan 2 mas
<xander21c> nice
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ya tas a punto de ser MOTU?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: 2 +1's mas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: xvre
<RoAkSoAx> que paja
<RoAkSoAx> y ke fue de la chamba ke te ofrecieron @ canonical
<nxvl> ahora tuve la primera entrevista
<nxvl> chvre en vdd
<nxvl> medio interesante
<RoAkSoAx> que paja, que mas kieres :P
<nxvl> me preguntaron si habia problemas con aduanas si me mandan prototipos
<nxvl> osea que vao tener harto juguete
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<RoAkSoAx> que tipo de cosas pe te mandarian?
<nxvl> va a ser en -mobil osea que asumo que prototipos de netbooks, PDA's y esas cosas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ficho
<RoAkSoAx> toncs si habria problemas
<RoAkSoAx> en aduanas
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> si mandan la "factura" diciendo que es un prototipo
<nxvl> normalll
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: a mi me mandaron memoria RAM cambiada por garantia con valor de 1 USD y me cobraron impuesto alucina
<nxvl> estaba la factura en el paquete?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si
<nxvl> diciendo que era por garantia/
<nxvl> bueno
<RoAkSoAx> y los de UPS me llamaron y toda una huevada y diciendo ke por garantia y todo
<RoAkSoAx> y al final me cobraron
<RoAkSoAx> como 15USD de impuesto
<nxvl> pero iwal te cobran sobre el valor de 1 USD
<RoAkSoAx> pero 15 USD de impuesto?
<nxvl> no pes
<nxvl> ahi te tienen que cobrar sobre el valor del articulo
<RoAkSoAx> si pe, me cobraron 75USD en total, 15 impuesto y lo demas en almacenaje de UPS
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<nxvl> jajaja
<RoAkSoAx> hahah si pe un robo
<RoAkSoAx> mas asado por lo de UPS ke por lo del impuesto
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> pero averigua bien
<RoAkSoAx> oe toncs, ke paja, vas a estar full gadgedt
<RoAkSoAx> gadgets*
<nxvl> dicen, pero vamos a ver que pasa
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: pero si ya has tenido primer entrevista y te preguntan eso... ta bien pe, ke mas kieres
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: congrtas, proximo MOTU y empleado de canonical
<RoAkSoAx> creo ke ahora anda de moda trabajar pa empresas extranjeras desde la jato
<mact> saludos
<mact> que tal?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-14
<xander21c> Holas
<revenger98> hol<
<revenger98> un consulta
<revenger98> hola
<lastent> revenger98, hola
<revenger98> q tal
<revenger98> una pregunta
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> hola
<setup> hola chicas
<setup> hello people
<revenger98> una cosnblta
<setup> revenger98,
<setup> hola
<setup> no soy de ubuntu peru pero , suelta tu duda
<revenger98> gracias
<revenger98> estoy tratando de configurar el PHP parac accesoa un MSSQL
<revenger98> prvi que se usa la funcion mssql_connect
<revenger98> pero usando el nombre
<revenger98> es factible usar el Nro IP ?
<setup> si
<setup> pero es mejor usar por nombre
<setup> digamos que tienes que instalar un server de dns
<revenger98> pq ?
<setup> pero si espara tu pruebas solo tendrias que usar la ip
<revenger98> si los nros son permanentes y no asignados
<setup> como te digo si es para un a empresa
<setup> seria bueno que lo pongas en dominio
<setup> y lo hagas por nombre pero si es para tus pruebas puedes usar la ip
<revenger98> hare consultas PHP a la Base de datos
<setup> si no hay problema
<revenger98> el nombre es
<revenger98> pcfospeme/fernandito
<revenger98> es una instancia en el servidor .. bastaria reemplazarla con el IP ??????
<setup> te pregunto? , es para un aempresa o para tus pruebas
<setup> ?
<revenger98> es para mi trabajo una empresa
<setup> entonces te recomendari que lo pongas por nombre  o agregar este server a  dominio
<setup> con estro te evitaras que cuando lo pongas en produccion no tengas que cambiar ningun parametro
<setup> en el server
<revenger98> ah bacan
<revenger98> gracias
<revenger98> donde estas tu ?
<setup> ya que el servidor dns lo resolvera
<setup> yo
<setup> en una empresa financiera
<setup> revenger98, cualquiercosa
<setup> me avisasw, bueno me voy alos servicios
<revenger98> oky
<revenger98> holas
<Genelyk> :O
<Genelyk> q raro  tanta gente ?
<setup> tanta gente
<setup> donde en ubuntu-pe?
<setup> nica
<viperhoot> aqui ?
<viperhoot> hmm siempre hay
<viperhoot> pero nadie escribe hahah
<Genelyk> noay de q hablar
<Genelyk> xD1
<Genelyk> me acuerdo q alguien iva a venir a peru
<Genelyk> pero no se kien era xD1
<setup> quien
<setup> oe google pone cede principal en brazil
<Genelyk> ah
<Genelyk> ase 1 año creo q ta ai
<Genelyk> es q en peru no ay gente capaz xD!
<setup> no es eso
<setup> peru hay gente capaz pero el problema que estan por ahi
<setup> y no le dan oportunidades
<Genelyk> a eso me referia
<setup> http://www.infobae.com/contenidos/397325-100918-0-Realizar%C3%A1n-pruebas-de-televisi%C3%B3n-3D-en-Brasil
<Genelyk> capaz de no crear sus propias oportunidades
<Genelyk> xD! , siempre esperamos a alguien
<setup> el problema es que el estado no promueve
<Genelyk> mientras esperemos algo del estado , ya taremos viejos xD!
<Genelyk> si google  fue creado por 2 personas
<setup> si eso es cierto
<Genelyk> por q no podemos  crear algo bueno ,
<Genelyk> asta wendos q es mas feio q la papa frita con azukar ,  lo izo uno
<setup> no hay que esperar al estado , sno nos volveremos viejos formemos nuestro propio futuro (nano guerra)
<viperhoot> Genelyk, no es por eso que Google puso sus oficinas en Brazil
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk> eso es otra cosa
<viperhoot> sino porque la mayor cantidad de usuarios están en brazil
<Genelyk> claru ps
<viperhoot> Orkut alli es un monstruo
<setup> tambien tiene emnchile y argentina
<Genelyk> 128 millones
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> chile es el segundo
<Genelyk> son clientes potenciales
<viperhoot> naa
<Genelyk> me kito ay viene el profe
<viperhoot> orkut solo existe para brazil
<Genelyk> tmr
<viperhoot> creo que india tambien
<viperhoot> ahi estaba
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, ahi alguien para banear en la lista creo
<viperhoot> hace respuesta automatica
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: si ya le mande un mensaje diciendo ke kieta esa webada
<setup> viperhoot, que dices?
<viperhoot> setup, es que hay alguien en la lista que cuando mandas algun mensaje, te genera una respuesta automatica
<setup> aya sacalo
<setup> pes
<setup> oe pero pero trambien es bien potencial
<setup> bueno tambien de que modo lo veas
<setup> no
<viperhoot> hmmm es un poco incomodo, xq su mensaje es una respuesta automatica que dice: Tu mensaje me llegó
<viperhoot> nada más
<viperhoot> :S
<viperhoot> incomodo porque ni lo conoces ni nada... y ahi está el mail siempre que envias algo a la lista
<RoAkSoAx> aparte que es considerado SPAM
<viperhoot> claro
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> saludos xander21c ;)
<setup> http://www.concursosoftwarelibre.org/
<viperhoot> juas !!
<viperhoot> pero es solo para españoles
<viperhoot> cuando lei segundo ciclo se me prendieron los ojos ! :d
<setup> jejejej
<Genelyk> vee
<Genelyk> -.
<redrebel> hola
<Genelyk> HI
<redrebel> como configuran ustedes los runlevels en ubuntu?
<redrebel> en gentoo es 'rc-update add packete ..'
<redrebel> e probado sysv-rc-conf pero no salen todos los demonios
<Genelyk> ammm
<redrebel> cuando corren top... que signifiva %CPU?
<Genelyk> uso del procesador
<Genelyk> dicen q es mejor el htop
<redrebel> digamos tengo mysql tiene  40%
<Genelyk> :O
<Genelyk> pero son picos nomas de 40%
<Genelyk> no creo q todo el rato este en 40%
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> tengo super poderes!
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: gracias por el anuncio, parece que te enteste bastante antes que yo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: haha si pue, me levante como a las 10, entre a mi gmail y estaba el mail de dholbach
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: congrats :)
<nxvl> thnks
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ahora tengo root ilimitado en tu maquina
<nxvl> muahhahaha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: hahaha te`pasare todos mis paquetes pa ke los subas :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahah
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: mas bien me debiste asignar un mentor del serverteam o algo, pero ya empezare a trabajar paquetes del serverteam
<RoAkSoAx> brb
<alfredo12> buenas tardes
<alfredo12> tengo un problemon ..... al inicializar el ubuntu ya no lo carga y tarda en cargarlo
<alfredo12> he decidido reinstalar todo. coloco el cd de instalacion pero no lo reinstala y carga a la zona de comandos
<RoAkSoAx> alfredo12: no lo reinstala te refieres a que no carga el proceso de instalación del cd?
<alfredo12> lo que quiero es reinstalar todo y emparzar instalacion desde cero
<Genelyk> plop
<alfredo12> empieza cargando el cd hasta seleccion del idioma
<Genelyk> tiens ubuntu ? no inicia el entorno grafico ?¿
<Genelyk> q caracteristicas tiene tu compu ?
<alfredo12> piii 750mhz   256 mb    hdd 60gb
<akagogo> chocala :D
<alfredo12> plot..
<akagogo> no ps man esa nota va a sufrir
<Genelyk> a veces no se kien es mas malo
<Genelyk> la pc o la persona
<Genelyk> ne mi zano juicio
<alfredo12> quiero reinstar todo no tengo informacion valiosa en el hdd
<Genelyk> ubuntu, te va acorreo bien bien lento
<akagogo> xD
<akagogo> gente una pregunta
<akagogo> alguien usa ubuntu studio?
<Genelyk> mira busca keresene y fosforo y prendelo
<Genelyk> xD!!
<Genelyk> ubuntustudio
<Genelyk> ?¿
<Genelyk> alfredo12: prueba xubuntu o fluxbuntu
<alfredo12> como?!
<Genelyk> tambien ai open lona nova
<Genelyk> 17q en vez de Xfce usa E
<alfredo12> de donde lo obtengo
<Genelyk> como obtubiste  ubuntu ¿
<alfredo12> del ubuntu internet
<Genelyk> plop
<Genelyk> una pregunta , alfredo12 , por que quieres usar ubuntu ?
<alfredo12> actualmente tengo wxp
<alfredo12> y quiero usar ubuntu
<alfredo12> soy usuario novato en ubuntu.....
<Genelyk> see todos los somos
<Genelyk> propongo q antes de instalar Ubuntu,  leas primera la informacion que esta en la documentacion  de ubuntu-es
<alfredo12> fortalecer a linux significa que el usuario lo conozca bien
<Genelyk> mucha  informacion para q un usuario lo conosca bien
<alfredo12> hablando en su funcionamiento basico no para desarrollo
<Genelyk> a bueno
<Genelyk> aunq aun asi
<Genelyk> si tienes una p3
<alfredo12> tener correo, usar juegos del internet,
<Genelyk> mejor usa xubuntu
<alfredo12> xubuntu  ok
<Genelyk> por q el Ubuntu, usa mucha memoria
<Genelyk> en el cd minimo pide 384
<Genelyk> de ram
<alfredo12> como le hago para borrar todo y reinstalar....
<alfredo12> tengo mas memoria ....
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> sabe s instalar ?
<Genelyk> aun asi
<Genelyk> ubuntu en p3  no vale la pena
<Genelyk> kisas kubuntu. pero asta un cierto punto
<alfredo12> si ya instale en dos maquinas y una esta sufriendo
<Genelyk> -.-
<Genelyk> conciente mente , eres de las personas q les gusta leer ?
<alfredo12> si
<Genelyk> ahora,  quien usa esas compus
<alfredo12> hasta ahora yo...
<Genelyk> si quieres velocidad,  deberias instalar Fluxbuntu
<Genelyk> pero si quieres algo mas personalizable
<Genelyk> usa Xubuntu
<alfredo12> ok
<alfredo12> antes de entrar al chat ya estuve buscandole tratando de solucionarlo pero nada, no he logrado reintalarlo....
<Genelyk> reinstarlo
<Genelyk> :S
<alfredo12> me inclino por xubuntu
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> inicias el  cd live y lo borras todo ps
<alfredo12> si iniciar todo
<Genelyk> con cual estas instalandio
<Genelyk> con la  primera opcion o la segunda
<alfredo12> quiero instalar con xubuntu
<Genelyk> pero primero descargalo
<alfredo12> entonces tengo listo el cd en mano del ubuntu
<alfredo12> instalo con ubuntu
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> para q vas a instalar ubuntu si va a estar lentooo
<Genelyk> aparte q tarjeta  grafica tienes
<alfredo12> bueno el que estaba instalado no lo note lento me parecio bueno
<alfredo12> tarjeta s3trio
<Genelyk> q version ?
<Genelyk> no tenbdras 3D
<alfredo13> sip
<redrebel> si tengo ubuntu, como puedo hacer para cambiar a Fluxbuntu?
<Genelyk> redrebel:  , no croe qse pueda,  mejor  instalas el entorno fluxbox
<redrebel> fluxbuntu no esta relacionado con ubuntu?
<alfredo13> la tarjeta es sis vga
<redrebel> o canonical
<Genelyk> no oficialmente
<redrebel> de rason
<alfredo13> al menos esos dice sis vga
<man0> hola amigos
<man0> alguien porseaca conoce un buen software para hacer backups en una red local
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> quieres hacer backups de las compus de tu red local
<Genelyk> ?
<man0> si, Genelyk
<man0> la idea es hacer backups incrementales
<man0> y q sea automatico
<man0> claro, el software debera correr en un server
<Genelyk> osea q se backup se actulize constantemente ?
<man0> y automaticamente a una hora determinada q ejecute los backups d las otras pcs
<man0> claro...para ahorrar recursos
<Genelyk> una vez lei algo sobre clonar discos via red
<man0> q utilizaban?
<Genelyk> podrias hacer un script q clone el disco y  que guarde la clonacion como *.iso
<Genelyk> pero quieres q se actulicen constantemente
<Genelyk> no utlizavan software
<man0> si..
<Genelyk> solo usaban   primero el  cat  y luedo un dd
<man0> hmmm
<man0> pero como se comunicaban con la otra pc d la red
<Genelyk> cat /dev/sda1 ip:4512
<Genelyk> algo
<Genelyk> eso lo vi ase 5 mese en el ubuntu-es
<Genelyk>  en los blog
<man0> hmm no sabia q cat soportaba ese comando
<Genelyk> no me acuerdo bien
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> aca ta
<Genelyk> este pata lo iso  con un cdlive
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> debe funcionarte
<Genelyk> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/81341
<man0> aer voy a ojearlo
<man0> he encontrado un script
<man0> http://www.duamu.com/re/script/1240/id/11193/scripts-ribs-rsync-incremental-backup-script.html
<man0> q usa ssh
<man0> rsync y demas utilitarios
<man0> va por el mismo estilo d lo q me pasaste
<Genelyk> depende cual se te aga mas sencillo
<man0> aunq he encontrado un programa llamado bacula
<man0> me recuerda a dragon ball el nombre
<man0> pero parece q sirve
<man0> aunq tengo q saber como funciona
<man0> porq trae muchas cosas
<Genelyk> jajajaja
<man0> da flojera leer xD
<Genelyk> mas simple veo el de ubuntues
<man0> ya me recomendaron uno
<man0> el keep
<man0> keep tal sera?
<Genelyk> nu se
<Genelyk> bueno tengo q irme a estudiar xD!
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-15
<lokitosamax> hola
<lokitosamax> tengo una laptop toshiba satellite L300D
<lokitosamax> no se si pueda ponerle ubuntu??¡
<redrebel> claro
<lokitosamax> pero dime como entro al setup
<lokitosamax> de esta maquina ps
<lokitosamax> que no puedo entrar a este
<redrebel> tienes que hacer boot del cd
<redrebel> y seguir las instrucciones
<lokitosamax> pero para bootearlo nesecito entrar al setup ps hermano como entro al bendito setup
<lokitosamax> pspsps
<redrebel> http://www.linux-laptop.net/toshiba.html
<lokitosamax> alguien sabe como entrar al setup??¡
<redrebel> te refieres al BIOS?
<redrebel> eso depende del sistema
<lokitosamax> ah exacto
<redrebel> usualmente es del o F<1-12>
<rootvzla> epale nxvl
<rootvzla> :p
<lokitosamax> ah pero en esa lista que me das mi estimado no esta el toshiva satellite  L300D
<redrebel> busca uno que es mas similar al tuyo
<lokitosamax> mmm?=?
<lokitosamax> dime
<lokitosamax> algo compañero
<lokitosamax> mi maquina tiene una targeta de video ATI
<lokitosamax> dime este no se podra instalar con solo el evyng
<lokitosamax> aligual que en computadoras de escritorio o en el caso de las laptops es distinto mi estimado??¡
<redrebel> instalalo nomas
<redrebel> no te hagas problemas
<lokitosamax> mm
<lokitosamax> con el envyng??¡
<redrebel> installa el sistama basico
<redrebel> y luego aumentas lo que quieras
<lokitosamax> si pues
<lokitosamax> loko
<lokitosamax> pero todavia no entro al bendito bios:s
<lokitosamax> nxvl
<lokitosamax> no seras mi pata  yardas??¡
<nxvl> no
<lokitosamax> oe loko
<lokitosamax> entre al bios
<lokitosamax> jejejejeje
<lokitosamax> ahora a sacarle la madre al vista
<lokitosamax> :)
<lokitosamax>  bueno vere
<lokitosamax> como se comporta el ubuntu en mi laptop psps
<redrebel> yo uso ubuntu en mi laptop
<redrebel> me gusta por es facil de instalar
<redrebel> y mi hardware trabajo sin tener que hacer nada
<redrebel> hasta los botones de multimedia trabajan
<lokitosamax> oe loko
<lokitosamax> pero es el mismo instalador para las laptops
<lokitosamax> las que utilizamos
<lokitosamax> para las de escritorio
<redrebel> si
<lokitosamax> mmm
<lokitosamax> tambien tienes
<lokitosamax> una toshiba??¡
<lokitosamax> de mi se queda
<lokitosamax> la instalacion en un mensaje
<lokitosamax> no anormal ni de error
<lokitosamax> udevd-event[1497]:run_program /sbin/modprobe
<lokitosamax> alguien sabe que significa??¡
<lokitosamax> eso??¡
<redrebel> prueba el instalador alternativo
<lokitosamax> cual
<lokitosamax> es un error o que es loko
<redrebel> si no puedes installar, prueba el otro cd
<redrebel> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<redrebel> el alternate desktop CD.
<lokitosamax> pero mi amd es de 64 bits
<lokitosamax> ??¡¡
<redrebel> tienes que tener el instalador adecuado para 64bit
<lokitosamax> si ps
<lokitosamax> ese mismo
<lokitosamax> lo estoy poniendo a mi laptop
<lokitosamax> y no inicia ps
<lokitosamax> te digo mi  procesador
<lokitosamax> es una amd athlon 64 bits X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-57 1.90 GHz
<lokitosamax> o este no tiene soporte para linux??¡
<redrebel> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<redrebel> asegurate que tienes el cd de instalacion 64 bit
<lokitosamax> si lo tengo loko
<lokitosamax> te digo que lo tengo por que es la misma que uso para mi maquina
<lokitosamax> ps
<lokitosamax> la de escritorio
<lokitosamax> por que me sale a la hora de instalacion iniframfs
<lokitosamax> nada que ver
<lokitosamax> no se instala el bendito ubuntu en mi pc
<lokitosamax> :s
<lokitosamax> en mi laptop
<lokitosamax> pero ahora estoy que lo intento con el ubuntu 7.04
<lokitosamax> y parece que funciona
<lokitosamax> alguien sabe por que aparece en mi laptop cuando trato de instalar el ubuntu 8.04
<lokitosamax> me sale un escrito en la  parte superior y abajo iniframes
<lokitosamax> por favor alguien que me explique que es lo que pasa??¡¡
<lokitosamax> pero la wea va hacer con los drivers ??¡
<xander21c> Holas
<lokitosamax> se instalo
<lokitosamax> el ubuntu 7.04
<lokitosamax> pero mejor seria ponerle el ubuntu 8.04
<lokitosamax> mm es que tienen como reporsitos del envy
<Genelyk> q jue
<lokitosamax> es que se me hace un poco dificil
<lokitosamax> con los drivers en el ubuntu 7.04
<lokitosamax> disculpen pero soy nuevo en esto pe muchachos psps
<Genelyk> ?
<xander21c> q quieres hacer lokitosamax
<lokitosamax> es que no se como instalar mis drivers en ubuntu 7.04
<lokitosamax> en ubuntu 8.04
<lokitosamax> lo habia hecho pero en este del 7.04
<lokitosamax> no se como hacerlo spsps
<lokitosamax> quiero instalar primero mi targeta de video
<Genelyk> pero no seria mejor usar los de 8.04 , por que son los mas actuales
<lokitosamax> por eso
<lokitosamax> pero no se por que no se quiere instalar en mi laptop
<Genelyk> q estas instalando drivers de q ?
<lokitosamax> el ubuntu 7.04 si pero el ubuntu 8.04 no :(
<xander21c> el mismo proceso solo q es diferente version
<lokitosamax> si loko
<xander21c> q version estas usando
<lokitosamax> yo ahora te estoy chateando con una pc que tiene el ubuntu 8.04
<lokitosamax> la nota que quiero meterle ubuntu a mi laptop
<xander21c> ok
<lokitosamax> y lo estoy haciendo ahora el problema que cuando quiero instalar el ubuntu en mi laptop
<xander21c> xq no le pones 8.04
<lokitosamax> por que no quiere instalarmela loko
<lokitosamax> y no se por que
<Genelyk> pero q error te muestra
<Genelyk> q sale
<lokitosamax> un escrito
<lokitosamax> con iniframe
<lokitosamax> iniframe
<lokitosamax> y ahy se queda estatica
<Genelyk> q modelo de laptop ?¿
<lokitosamax> es una toshiba satellite L300D
<Genelyk> cuanta memoria, q tipo de instalacion , alternativo o cd live
<lokitosamax> ah tiene una giga de ram microprocesador amd athlon 64 bits 6000+x2
<Genelyk> con q cd estas instalando ?
<lokitosamax> una targeta grafica ATI
<xander21c> supongo q estas usando el cd de 64bits
<lokitosamax> con el mismo que le instalado a mi pc
<lokitosamax> si ese loko
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> as pensando en clonar  la particion
<lokitosamax> lo curioso que el ubuntu 7.04 si funka
<lokitosamax> mmmm??¡¡
<lokitosamax> como es eso loko
<Genelyk> q raro
<Genelyk> asta donde tengo entendido  el 7.04 de 64bits , era algo lamentable
<lokitosamax> no loko yo ya no uso el windows
<lokitosamax> mm
<lokitosamax> no si loko al menos el ubuntu 8.04 me parece algo espectacular
<lokitosamax> ademas con esa version estoy trabajando ahora en mi pc de escritorio
 * Genelyk cree q no esta loco...
<lokitosamax> solo que mi papa me compro esta laptop
<lokitosamax> y quiero
<lokitosamax> ponerle tambien el ubuntu ps
<Genelyk> kisas aya  alguna deficiencia   o incompatibilidad  con t laptop
<lokitosamax> creo que eso puede ser
<lokitosamax> ps
<xander21c> mira esto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836160
<lokitosamax> pero dime si se instala el 7.04
<lokitosamax> eso no creo que sea incompatibilidad
<Genelyk> bueno
<Genelyk> aun le  keda  6 meses de vida a la 7.04
<Genelyk> asi q
<Genelyk> mejor  instalas ese
<lokitosamax> mmm¡¡¡
<lokitosamax> como que 6 meses de vida
<lokitosamax> loko
<lokitosamax> ya lo instale
<Genelyk> su suporte
<lokitosamax> ah bueno ya lo tengo instalado
<lokitosamax> carambas mejor me hubieran comprado una compaq
<lokitosamax> o una hp
<lokitosamax> viejos viejos
<Genelyk> pero q problema
<Genelyk> ienes
<Genelyk> :s
<Genelyk> no funciona bien el 7.04
<lokitosamax> si
<lokitosamax> pero como pongo los drivers de mi targeta de video psps
<lokitosamax> en el ubuntu 8.04 habian el envy
<lokitosamax> una pregunta
<Genelyk> estas seguro q no se puede
<Genelyk> en el 7.04
<lokitosamax> no puedo actualizar mi ubuntu 8.04 y convertirlo en ubuntu 8.04
<lokitosamax> wdskjsd
<lokitosamax> no puedo actualzar mi ubuntu 7.04y convertirlo en ubuntu 8.04
<Genelyk> as intentado
<Genelyk> si se puede
<Genelyk>  per primero
<lokitosamax> si yme sale un error algo como xorg
<Genelyk> tiene q actuliarlo al 7.10
<alemcito> holas
<Genelyk> y de ai pasar al 8.04
<lokitosamax> ah y como hago
<alemcito> felicitaciones nxvl  por ser motu
<lokitosamax> eso de actualizarlo al ubuntu 7.10
<Genelyk> lo q importa es q se actulize
<Genelyk> luego si te sale error del xorg
<Genelyk> lo pones en vesa
<Genelyk> el driver, luego buscas como instalar el driver
<alemcito> alguien sabe como instalar el codec para amr-nb?
<lokitosamax> ah
<Genelyk> quieres escuchar  3gp ¡
<lokitosamax> o sea primero voy del 7.04--->7
<alemcito> un archibo que tienes .amr
<Genelyk> lokitosamax:  primero del 7.04 al 7.10 y de ai resien al 8.04
<lokitosamax> o sea del 7.04---->7.10----->8.04
<Genelyk> se
<lokitosamax> mmm
<Genelyk> alemcito:  porbaste  con el real player 11?
<lokitosamax> ah ya
<alemcito> real player??
<alemcito> aver pera lo intalo
<lokitosamax> ya dime algo mi estimado
<lokitosamax> como hago eso
<lokitosamax> primero como actualizo el sistema del 7.04 al 7.10
<viperhoot> nxvl, felicidades.... ya celebré a tu nombre xD
<Genelyk> lokitosamax:  haber abre el gestor de actualizaciones
<lokitosamax> ya
<lokitosamax> despue que hago
<alemcito> yo toavia
<alemcito> pronto lo are XD
<lokitosamax> que hago despues
<lokitosamax> mi estimado Genelyk
<Genelyk> fijate si arriba
<Genelyk>  sale un cuadro q dice
<Genelyk>  actulizar a 7.10
<lokitosamax> aha ya lo vi
<nxvl> viperhoot: borracho de mierda
<nxvl> viperhoot: gracias
<Genelyk> sale  el  7.10 o dice 8.04.1
<viperhoot> hahaha
<lokitosamax> sale de frente 8.04
<lokitosamax> loko
<viperhoot> he tomado 9 cortos al nombre del motu member... negraso toy
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> ya hrba'oportunidad nxvl
<alemcito> felicitaciones nxvl un motu peruano XD
<nxvl> gracias
<alemcito> XD
<lokitosamax> si sale de frente el 8.04
<lokitosamax> lo actualizo entonces
<lokitosamax> ??¡
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> siempre lei q seria de forma seguida, nunk se podia  actulizar de salto
<viperhoot> oe nxvl pero viendo el archivo de la lista, ahi dice q te aprobaron el 1 de agosto... cierto ?
<nxvl> no
<alemcito> genelyk que quieren actualizar?
<nxvl> noy dia
<lokitosamax> bueno si se jode
<viperhoot> si ps, medio raro que figure como 1 de agosto... igual felicidades... glup! glup !
<lokitosamax> normal
<lokitosamax> loko
<xander21c> chelas !!!!!!!!!1
<lokitosamax> ademas el 7.04 me dices que casi ya no tiene soporte
<viperhoot> xander21c, cortos !!!
<alemcito> si cortos
<alemcito> RONZITO
<viperhoot> hahaha...
<nxvl> viperhoot: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2008-August/001382.html
<nxvl> viperhoot: sale 14 borracho
<viperhoot> nxvl, hhaah juraria que dice 1 de agosto
<Genelyk> lokitosamax:  dejame buscar un tk
<viperhoot> nxvl, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2008-August/001333.html
<nxvl> viperhoot: esa es Universe Contributor
<nxvl> ta mare
<viperhoot> no no
<viperhoot> ese no es
<lokitosamax> disculpen que es un MOTU
<viperhoot> espera lo ubico
<lokitosamax> :/
<viperhoot> nxvl, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-August/004317.html
<nxvl> viperhoot: Universe Contributor
<nxvl> viperhoot: !MOTU
<viperhoot> dahhh no me hagan caso entons
<nxvl> viperhoot: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-August/004415.html
<Genelyk> lokitosamax:  miraa
<nxvl> viperhoot: motu
<Genelyk> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Hardy_Heron/Actualizar
<nxvl> lokitosamax: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<nxvl> i've superpowers!
<nxvl> viperhoot: espero sponsorear contribuciones tuyas pronto
<viperhoot> nxvl, ahora estoy de huelga, tenlo por seguro... pero necesito de tus ayudas para cualquier cosa
<nxvl> uy ya se viene el FF
<nxvl> :S
<nxvl> tengo que joder a mirko
<viperhoot> en menos de un año soy motu como sea
<viperhoot> :d
<viperhoot> es la apuesta con roaksoax :D
<nxvl> veremos..
<nxvl> a mi me tomo casi un anho
<nxvl> osea que comienza YA
<viperhoot> nxvl, con que empezaste ?
<viperhoot> reportando bugs ?
<viperhoot> por que el dia del GBJ fui el unico reportando bugs creo
<viperhoot> y eso que fueron solo 5 :S
<nxvl> viperhoot: nop, merges
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> voy a meterme del todo en eso ahora q tengo un tanto de tiempo libre
<nxvl> viperhoot: pero apurate, xq el FF se viene, y no mas merges son aceptados
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> roaksoax está q me despeja de dudas con ello
<viperhoot> ahora era para lanzar uno con el deluge
<viperhoot> mañana de todas ;)
<nxvl> viperhoot: manhana es muy tarde
<nxvl> viperhoot: si vas a comenzar comienza ahora
 * xander21c fugo a dormir
<nxvl> viperhoot: sino manhana vas a decir lo mismo
<nxvl> "manhana empiezo"
<viperhoot> nxvl, no, hoy estoy con los diablos azules
<xander21c> toy matado
<viperhoot> igual estaré conectado toda la mañana
<viperhoot> si tengo una duda te la lanzo por aqui
<nxvl> yo manhana ya regreso a lima
<viperhoot> q sigues en usa ?
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> estoy en piura
<nxvl> llegue a lima y me mandaron de viaje
<nxvl> con las mismas
<viperhoot> hahah
<viperhoot> vente a caxas ps
<viperhoot> cerca
<viperhoot> mira q sigue fongal :P
<CarlosBacalla> mejor nos podemos ver en chiclayo
<CarlosBacalla> hola  viperhoot  <nxvl>
<CarlosBacalla> hola  nxvl
<viperhoot> CarlosBacalla, tu pones un sitio y planificamos y armamos algo _:D
<CarlosBacalla> ya ps
<CarlosBacalla> viperhoot  te reieres a un evento
<CarlosBacalla> refieres a un evento
<viperhoot> claro
<nxvl> CarlosBacalla: esta borracho, no le hagas caso
<nxvl> :P
<CarlosBacalla> seria para noviembre
<nxvl> viperhoot: para septiembre creo que voy a caxas
<CarlosBacalla> caxas es Cajamarca
<viperhoot> nxvl, bacan !
<Ju4npE> la CarlosBacalla
<CarlosBacalla> entonces alli podriamos  trabajarlo o en chiclayo
<Ju4npE> las viperhoot
<nxvl> tengo que ver si me dan permiso en la chamba
<CarlosBacalla> la Ju4npE
<nxvl> xq van a premiar a mi abuela
<viperhoot> CarlosBacalla, por aqui no problem, aqui hay sitio siempre ;)
<viperhoot> hola Ju4npE
<Ju4npE> a los time
<viperhoot> nxvl, como asi ? en qué ?
<nxvl> viperhoot: el premio sol de oro
<viperhoot> aaaaaaaaaaaaanda
<nxvl> viperhoot: no me preguntes xq ni como asi
<nxvl> pero esta nominada
<viperhoot> oe ?
<nxvl> eso me entere ayer
<viperhoot> el sol de oro !!!
<nxvl> no se ni que es
<nxvl> soy de lima
<viperhoot> eso tambien tiene mi abue
<viperhoot> es un premio a los mejor cajachos
<viperhoot> que aportaron a que esta ciudad tenga historia
<viperhoot> hasta ahora lo tienen solo 8
<viperhoot> entre ellos imac sumac
<nxvl> bueno a mi abuela la han nominado
<nxvl> y la premiacion es el 25 de septiembre
<viperhoot> si
<nxvl> osea que facil voy para alla
<viperhoot> será en la muni
<viperhoot> ya lo estan promocionando
<CarlosBacalla> y como se llama tu abuela
<CarlosBacalla> nxvl
<nxvl> Carmela Cevallos
<nxvl> viperhoot: hay alguna web donde se pueda ver esa waa/
<nxvl> ?
<viperhoot> hmm no creo
<nxvl> yo tampoco
<viperhoot> pero siempre es en la muni
<nxvl> queria ver nominados y esas waas
<viperhoot> nose
<viperhoot> si me entero de algo te paso el dato
<nxvl> ok
<CarlosBacalla> bacan
<CarlosBacalla> viperhoot  en q uni estudias
<viperhoot> aqui en cajamarca
<viperhoot> en la UNC y la UPN
<CarlosBacalla> y donde podriamos armar el evento
<viperhoot> desde mi casa hasta en las universidades, es cosa de hablar
<Ju4npE> q viperhoot estudias en las 2 a la vez?
<viperhoot> Ju4npE, yep x)
 * Ju4npE empieza a creer  viperhoot no tiene vida social igual q caballa xD
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> Ju4npE, creeme que me doy tiempo para todo ;)
<Ju4npE> jeje
<nxvl> que rica es kendra
<CarlosBacalla> y q estudias
<CarlosBacalla> viperhoot  entonces como lo hacemos
<viperhoot> CarlosBacalla, ing. de sistemas e industrial
<CarlosBacalla> y enla otra uni
<Ju4npE> industrial :O
<viperhoot> CarlosBacalla, tu proponme algo para una fecha definida, veo que puedo hacer desde aqui y reservamos local
<Ju4npE> hay caballa caballa
<viperhoot> CarlosBacalla, la gente de apesol siempre viene y no hay problema, supongo que para nosotros menos
<CarlosBacalla> viperhoot ok ;)
<CarlosBacalla> claro
<CarlosBacalla> de los ponentes no hay problemas
<viperhoot> CarlosBacalla, hay q planearla ps
<viperhoot> buehhhme quito, tampoco es q sea homer simpson
<CarlosBacalla> claro
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos luego ;) 8]
<CarlosBacalla> ok
<viperhoot> si vienen, abrigados q en caxas hace un frio horrible
<viperhoot> saludos
<CarlosBacalla> ok ;)
<Ju4npE> a s
<Ju4npE> i
<Ju4npE> de la patada
<Ju4npE> se te congelan los eggs
<CarlosBacalla> ahora entiendo por q Juancha venia con ese aspecto
<Ju4npE> juaz
<lokitosamax> viperhoot
<lokitosamax> ERES DE CAXAS??¡
<lokitosamax> MERDE SE FUE EL CONCHA
<lokitosamax> OI GAN VAN HACER AL GO EN CAXAS PASENME LA VOZ POR QUE YO ESTOY EN LA UNC PSPS
<lokitosamax> UNA COSA MUCHACHOS
<lokitosamax> ahora tengo el ubuntu 7.04
<lokitosamax> pero no puedo actualizarlo a la version 7.10
<lokitosamax> ps en gestor de actualizaciones esta el ubuntu 8.04
<lokitosamax> de actualizacion
<lokitosamax> entonces como hago esta nota psps
<lokitosamax> ahora me dicen que es imposible actualizar del ubuntu 7.04 al ubuntu 8.04??
<lokitosamax> :s
<lokitosamax> :S
<lokitosamax> :s
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> qie tal
<revenger98> hola
<Genelyk> q jue
<fckn> ke onda piche s peruanos feos
<fckn> ontan las morritas
<fckn> jajaja no se crean
<fckn> ke onda si la arman pal ubuntu o no??????
<fckn> kien es el mas chingon pal piche ubuntu jediondo?????
<revenger98> ubuntu es bacan
<fckn> heeeeyyyyy tienen sue;'nho o ke
<fckn> tonses ke habalamos de las olimpiadas, arre cuantas medallas yeva peru
<fckn> y la senhorita laura usa win2
<Genelyk> ?
<fckn> keonda genelyta di algo no mames
<fckn> gnome or kde
<Genelyk> Ola :)
<fckn> ligth
<fckn> notebo0k remix
<Genelyk> plop , q eso ¿¿
<fckn> xfreec
<fckn> q eso o panela
<fckn> genelita pues di algo vienes a preguntar o a responder
<Genelyk> no se
<Genelyk> por eso toy aqui
<fckn> para ke idiota para preguntar o responder no mames estas super ikmbesil eres peruano vdd
<Genelyk> peruano
<Genelyk> por que ?
<fckn> wee ya me caiste bien por tonto jajajaja
<fckn> no mames estas bien imbecil
<fckn> eres un imbesil no sabes ni rsponder menos sabras preguntar
<fckn> te dije vienes a preguntar o a responder  y tu semejante idiota dises  nose por eso toy aky
<Genelyk> no, es que , tengo un vocabulario fluido
<fckn> no mames no te da werwenza dejar en riduculo a los de tu pais si de por si la senhiorita laura ya se mancho aora tu
<Genelyk> asta ahora , solo as  repetido 25 palabras
<fckn> pues ni tan fluido no mames ererews super lento
<Genelyk> demostrando , tu poca cultura
<fckn> aver a ky el ofensivo0 soy yo
<Genelyk> :) por eso  te  ayudare
<fckn> aver ya kieres pregutntar o responder
<Genelyk> mira cuando entras a un canal , primero debes saludar
<Genelyk> por que  te imaginas si entras a la casa de un desconocido
<fckn> no em pieses con mamadas ya estamos grandes
<Genelyk> entrarias sin saludar
<fckn> weeyyy pues no vengoa ligar
<fckn> vengo a ayudar y ake me ayuden ofendiendo
<fckn> y yaaa
<fckn> aver tu ke eres de los ke ayuda o piden ayuda yaaaa
<fckn> pero ya dejate de mamasa
<fckn> no tengo timpo para explicarte mi vida
<fckn> aver pues ya habla grandisimo pelmaso de mierda
<fckn> pinche peruano mugroso kieres ke te ayude o kieres ayudar
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> yo  opino
<fckn> habla pinche mufgroso oraaaleeee
<Genelyk> que primero deberias aprender a escribir
<Genelyk> por en verdad, no comprendo nada de lo que  dices
<fckn> weeee de de estupideses y vamos a lo ke nos truje
<Genelyk> en serio
<Genelyk> ni google puede detectar tu idioma
<Genelyk> de donde eres ?
<fckn> yo puedo cambiar a un teclado ke jale y escribir correctamente pero a ti lo estupido no se va a kitar
<Genelyk> y.y
<Genelyk> pero ya mejor di q problema tienes
<Genelyk> por  no comprendo nada
<fckn> simplemente usa el espanhol idiota y pronuncia como se lee y listo
<Genelyk> quizas con algo tecnico, pueda relacionarme sobre tu problema
<Genelyk> no
<fckn> mira pinche peruano ke te importa de donde soy dejate de anadar platicando y ablemos de compus
<Genelyk>  el español
<Genelyk> es una  lengua  de la fusion del latin con el arabe
<Genelyk> aya  por el siglo 200 a.c
<fckn> chingas a tu oerra madre me vale verga lo ke pinenses
<fckn> ke te importa mi vida mi o mi abla o si la tengo grande no venimos a ky a eso
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> si quieres leer mas
<Genelyk>  quizas encuentres una pagina
<fckn> neeel no kiero leeer mas
<Genelyk> llamada wikipedia
<Genelyk> ahi estan los contextos y definicion de diversos conceptos
<fckn> chingas a tu peerra madre idiota no vine a internet a estudiar ijo de puta vine a solucionar y ke me solucionesn bronkas con el pinche ubuntu de mierda
<Genelyk> como diria  el poeta
<Genelyk> Pablo neruda
<fckn> pinche ubunti me a fayado mas en un mes ke lo me fallo win2 vista en tres meses
<Genelyk> en el cielo mas inmenzo , mas  inmenso que la  noche
<Genelyk> pero
<fckn> pero ke ya vas a hbalr si compus o todavia no
<Genelyk> no creo que seas tan torpe , para no darte cuenta  de algo tam simple
<Genelyk> si algo  te falla, es por que no sirve,  y si no sirve para que lo usas
<Genelyk> simplemente,  eliminalo
<fckn> weee neta deja de decir estupideses aunke las escribas correctamente sigues siendo y disiendo puras estupideses
<Genelyk> no veo  problema algunos, que requiera una solucion sobrehumana
<Genelyk> :) con paciencia , lectura y amor todo se logra
<fckn> ve idlie a tu novio ke te meta el pene pinche idiota de mirda
<Genelyk> :D
<mib_poiir6> hola
<dantrix> las
<Genelyk> Hi
<dantrix> hla Genelyk que news
<Genelyk> aki ps
<Genelyk> remodelando el escritorio
<dantrix> ashaa
<xander21c> Holas
<Genelyk> y tu ?
<Genelyk> Hi men
<dantrix> ne nada
<dantrix> vien a bajarme los tipos de cambio oficial de la pagina de la sunat
<dantrix> y ver que ondas con la reuna de mañana
<Genelyk> q reuna :S
<dantrix> programacion dinamica
<dantrix> o algo asi
<Genelyk> ??
<Genelyk> asu me pasa algo raro
<Genelyk> jajajaj
<Genelyk> cuanod activo las transparencias, el video se pone dde color negro
<Genelyk> pero si  ago  un movimiento  del la reproductor  y lo sigo moviendo, puedo ver el video
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-16
<LeMartin> hola
<P3L|C4N0> saludos
<beretta> hola
<beretta> nick / beretta2
<beretta> pss
<man0> beretta:
<man0> "/nick beretta2"
<man0> :P
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-17
<Genelyk> plop
<luiss21> holaaa
<luiss21> alguien me da la bienvenida
<mact> saludos
<mact> que tal
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> alguien sabe que cosa es un tool/toy
<sam_16_83> ola
<sam_16_83> hay alguien disponible???
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-10
<soulse> alguien por ahi?
<viperhoot> saludos RoAkSoAx
<viperhoot> provecho con el viaje :P
<viperhoot> d'uh
<viperhoot> saludos RoAkSoAx
<viperhoot> provecho con el viaje :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<RoAkSoAx> gracias viperhoot
<viperhoot> oe
<viperhoot> tarias dispuesto a soltar $6 al año? :P
<viperhoot> voy a mover todo el sitio de una vez, ya me aburri de no poder hacer cambios
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, yo tengo mi VPS :P
<viperhoot> ahora que si lo donas es otra cosa
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, eso podemos conversarlo de aqui a un par de semanas, hagamos primero una reunion
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> mi idea es mover los foros a ubuntuforums (aunque no creo que quieran) y la web en un hosting barato nomás
<viperhoot> nada consume tanto trafico, salvo los foros
<viperhoot> de ahi vemos, fugo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pediste los libros?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx,
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> pero, aun no recibo una confirmación o algo
<viperhoot> van hacia xander
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<viperhoot> seguro que luego del tiempo máximo recién hacen las confirmaciones
<viperhoot> como con los discos
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ok
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-11
<soulse> las
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> xander21c, holas
<viperhoot> de tiempos diria :P
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-12
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no quieres sponsorear https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/251985 (el debdiff es: nginx_0.7.59-1ubuntu1.debdiff)?? y revisar: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lekhonee ?
<nxvl> aer
<viperhoot> hola nxvl
<viperhoot> que novelas
<nxvl> ni mierda, sponsoreando las cojudeces de Adnres
<nxvl> :P
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> anda contando a medio mundo que se va para las americas
<nxvl> jajaj
<nxvl> si pes
<nxvl> hasta lo posteo en planet ubuntu
<viperhoot> ajá
<viperhoot> jajaja
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: oe cuando vamso a ahcer reunion
<viperhoot> ahh cierto
<viperhoot> este domingo
<viperhoot> plan de 8pm me imagino
<viperhoot> ya más rato mando el mail
<viperhoot> aunque en teoria sólo falta que se entere gcampos
<viperhoot> meh !
<nxvl> y yo
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> y exacto
<nxvl> meh
<viperhoot> ya te enteraste
<nxvl> yo creo q ponemos su cargo a disposicion
<viperhoot> solo para decirle que quiero mover el alojamiento del sitio
<viperhoot> ya me aburri de no poder hacer nada nuevo :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: +1
<viperhoot> a un hosting que ha recomendado xander
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: cuanto sale el hosting?
 * viperhoot se acuerda que las membresias duraban un año
<nxvl> viperhoot: sssssshhhhhhhhhhH!
<nxvl> iwal no vamos un anho
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, http://www.hosting.com.pe/planes-hosting-linux.php
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: lekhonee se ve muy complicado, me da flojera revisarlo
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, xander es conocido del patita que gestiona y me imagino que nos dan facilidad
<viperhoot> nxvl, pero nadie ha dicho nada pe, osea que seguimos normal
<nxvl> ese siempre nos auspicia
<RoAkSoAx> ok habra que confirmar eso
<viperhoot> ah, otra cosa, el LoCo oficial también tiene un año, creo que hay que renovar también por ese lado, voy a ver que se tiene que hacer.
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, cuantos dias faltan para tu viaje? :P
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: el 18 me borro
<viperhoot> bacan
<viperhoot> ya están avisados, este domingo a las 8, más rato lo anuncio en la lista
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: mejor al siguiente domingo
<RoAkSoAx> todos estos dias estoy re full
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> puede ser
<viperhoot> aunque basicamente es para hacer el anuncio de que se mueve el sitio y ver la mejor manera de hacerlo
<viperhoot> si dices que aceptas todo incondicionalmente no hay problema :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: yo acepto hahahah
<viperhoot> :D
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-August/006101.html
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: btw, debo admitir q un par de updates mas q me mandes y no te haga/tenga que cambiar nada y soporto tu aplicacion para MOTU
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: haha thanks :)
<nxvl> ya me toy aburriendo de sponsorearte y no tener q hacerte sufrir
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ahi ta la lista de todos los paquetes que he hecho y de los cuales creo que entre 10 y 20 fuern cambios, lo demas, nada :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/4nDr3s/Mentorship
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: este también sponsoreame please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quodlibet/+bug/401965
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: este esponsoreame tb porfa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quodlibet/+bug/401965
<nxvl> testing
 * RoAkSoAx queria aplicar para MOTU antes de irse a usa :(
<nxvl> creo q ya no la haces para la siguiente reunion
<nxvl> cuando es?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: martes creo
<RoAkSoAx> igual no tengo tiempo para preparar el MOTU application y todo... tengo un millon de cosas que hacer antes de viajar :(
<RoAkSoAx> y tengo que terminar de estudiar para dar el examen de certificacion CCNA
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ya no la haces
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: cual es la linea de merge-buildpackage?
<nxvl> siempre me olvido
<nxvl> la de quodlibnet
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: dejame revisar que toy en win :S
<nxvl> no importa tons
<nxvl> fue
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya cual linea me decias?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> ya
<nxvl> ahora si te jodes
<nxvl> no te sponsoreo mas
<nxvl> donde esta tu motu aplication?
<RoAkSoAx> esta?: dpkg-genchanges -S -sa -v2.0-3ubuntu2 >../quodlibet_2.1-2ubuntu1_source.changes
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> ya la tenia
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: thanks ;)
 * viperhoot acabó el rediseño de la web, ahora sólo espera la reuna y migrarlo :D
<soulse> O_O
<viperhoot> hola soulse ;)
<soulse> holas que tal
<viperhoot> feliz de terminar por hoy :D
<viperhoot> nxvl, sabes cual es la url con la que te identificas en openid con launchpad ?
<viperhoot> http://launchpad.net/~usuario ?
<viperhoot> o alguna otra ?
<nxvl> soulse: DIE
<soulse> die die die xD
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-13
<bicareloaded> Buen dia, alguien me puede decir como instalar un servidor web en ubuntu 9.04
<Hanzp> buenas noches
<Hanzp> alguien me puede ayudar con mi hp pavilion dv6000 estos tratando que su microfono y web cam incorporados funcionen
<Hanzp> he buscado muchos en google y provado varias alternativas de solucion pero nada
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> saludos xander21c ;)
<viperhoot> sitio totalmente reconstruido
<viperhoot> :P
<xander21c> :)
<xander21c> a ver
<xander21c> nxvl: como va Karmic ya esta usable?
<viperhoot> http://viperhoot.homelinux.org/ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> talvés demore en cargar, toy bajando un par de cosas y va más rápido
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-14
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cuando es el próximo UDS?
<freddierith> Buenos dias ubuntuteros
<RoAk> nxvl_: ping
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-15
<soulse> las
<jcoh> soulse: chiclayo   las :P
<soulse> ajja que tal
<soulse> alguien que use terminator?
<jcoh> naa
<soulse> ok -_-
<soulse> alguien utiliza un wifi pci en linux?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-16
<viperhoot> hola hola, alguien ?
<dgvc> Hola a todos
<viperhoot> dgvc: saludos
<dgvc> tengo una pregunta
<viperhoot> ta q flojera q hace un lunes :P
<viperhoot> a ver
<dgvc> x)
<dgvc> seeee
<dgvc> el Peruvian Loco Team
<dgvc> tambien hace envios de CDs
<viperhoot> no
<viperhoot> los hace pero irregularmente
<dgvc> x)
<dgvc> asha
<viperhoot> cuando hay lanzamientos y nos llegan cds cortesia de canonical
<dgvc> ahhhh
<viperhoot> pero en general no los distribuye, para eso hay una lista de voluntarios que ofrecen copias
<dgvc> estoy usando el ubuntu 10.04 ahora mismo
<dgvc> pero me corre lento
<dgvc> T_T
<viperhoot> quizá sea el hardware que tienes
<dgvc> ...
<dgvc> si puede ser
<viperhoot> podrias probar una distro más ligerita
<dgvc> tengo una placa PC Chip P25G
<dgvc> con un chip de Video
<viperhoot> xubuntu en comparación a ubuntu funciona un poco más ligero
<dgvc> ¬¬
<dgvc> eso estoy descargando ahora
<dgvc> T_T
<dgvc> pero se demora
<dgvc> ............
<viperhoot> seguro que sientes la diferencia ;)
<viperhoot> hehehe eso si ya depende de la velocidad de conexión que tengas :P
<dgvc> claro
<dgvc> una vez lo probe
<dgvc> pero a la verdad
<dgvc> me gusta mas el Gnome
<dgvc> es algo adictivo @_@
<dgvc> ^^!!
<dgvc> en fin
<dgvc> creo q es por la memoria
<dgvc> tengo 512 mb
<dgvc> y el chip integrado video le resta 64 mb
<dgvc> ¬¬
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> no estoy seguro
<dgvc> osea el sistema me reconoce la memoria como 433.6 mb
<viperhoot> te diré que instalé la 10.10 en una pentium 4 a 2.8 con 512 de memoria y en general andaba bien
<dgvc> pero aun asi me funciona
<viperhoot> diré la 10.04
<dgvc> si anda muy bien
<dgvc> jeje
<dgvc> te adelantaste
<dgvc> que pirata
<dgvc> x)
<dgvc> ya bueno
<viperhoot> hay alphas rondando por ahi :P
<dgvc> si me funciona
<viperhoot> prueba con xubuntu sino a ver q tal
<dgvc> ok
<dgvc> pero soy como todo joven
<dgvc> le gusta explotar a la pc
<dgvc> x)
<dgvc> el msn abierto
<dgvc> descargando
<dgvc> y escuchando musica
<dgvc> todo al mismo tiempo
<dgvc> pero dime
<viperhoot> yo ahora mismo quiero bajarme el iso diario, pero ando en la universidad y creo q me saturaría la red :P
<dgvc> el ubuntu tweak
<dgvc> ahhhh
<dgvc> yo estoy estudiando en un instituto
<dgvc> ...
<dgvc> dime
<dgvc> el ubuntu tweak
<dgvc> funciona en el xubuntu??
<viperhoot> no estoy seguro
<dgvc> ...
<viperhoot> pero aqui diera la impresión que si: http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/2010/05/04/a-quick-fix-release-ubuntu-tweak-0-5-4-1.html
<dgvc> seria cuestion de probar
<dgvc> yo uso ubuntu por la interfaz Gnome
<dgvc> x)
<dgvc> si parece que si funciona
<dgvc> si es que el xubuntu tambien soporta paquetes debian
<dgvc> entonces si
<viperhoot> no abria problema por eso
<dgvc> genial
<dgvc> x)
<dgvc> supongo q tendra los mismos repositorios que el ubuntu
<dgvc> ...?
<dgvc> lo digo por los programas
<viperhoot> si normal
<viperhoot> lo único que cambia es el entorno
<dgvc> genial x)
<viperhoot> despu
<viperhoot> después puedes usar todo igual
<dgvc> ahhhh
<dgvc> T_T
<dgvc> voy a extrañar mis temas de Gnome
<dgvc> aunq...
<dgvc> tal vez vaya a Lima
<dgvc> para comprar una memoria
<dgvc> aunq...
<dgvc> creo q trabajaria mejor con 1Gb de Ram y una tarjeta de video
<dgvc> tu q opinas??
<dgvc> me refiero al ubuntu
<viperhoot> mientras más, mejor :P
<dgvc> claro
<dgvc> en el instituto
<dgvc> instale una pc
<dgvc> el ubuntu 10.04
<dgvc> y corre
<dgvc> ligerito
<dgvc> hasta q le active los efectos
<dgvc> y le puse el awn
<dgvc> x)
<viperhoot> hehehe
<dgvc> pero igual trabajaba
<dgvc> Compiz!!!!!!!!
<dgvc> -___-
<dgvc> eso es algo que me gustaria tener en mi pc
<dgvc> ....
<dgvc> dime viper
<viperhoot> heheeh
<viperhoot> depende
<dgvc> el compiz
<viperhoot> después de un tiempo no lo extrañas para nada
<dgvc> cuanto de tarjeta de video
<dgvc> necesita
<dgvc> he escuchado que funciona hasta con 32mb
<viperhoot> quizá, pero el rendimiento debe ser malo a esa cantidad
<viperhoot> yo tengo una nvidia 320m con 256 de ram y no me quejo
<dgvc> ¬¬
<dgvc> yo me buscaria una de 512mb como minimo para jugar warsow
<dgvc> x)
<dgvc> en Lima esta barato
<dgvc> yo vivo lejos de la capital
<dgvc> gracias
<dgvc> entonces lo principal
<viperhoot> con la que tengo me va bien ;)
<dgvc> una memoria
<dgvc> con el dinero que me sobre
<viperhoot> buehh, yo tampoco ando cerca de la capital q digamos
<dgvc> me buscare una tarjeta de video
<dgvc> ahhhhhh
<dgvc> yo estoy como a 2 horas
<dgvc> x)
<viperhoot> yo como a 14
<viperhoot> jajaja
<dgvc> :|
<dgvc> x)
<dgvc> 14 min?
<dgvc> 14 horas?
<dgvc> o 14 Dias?
<dgvc> x)
<dgvc> quien sabe
<dgvc> ...
<viperhoot> vivo en cajamarca
<viperhoot> de ahi no me muevo hace como un año
<viperhoot> en fin
<dgvc> guau
<viperhoot> hora de irme
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<dgvc> bueno
<dgvc> claro
<dgvc> entrare mas seguido
<dgvc> x)
<dgvc> nos vemos
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-17
<DGVC> Hola
<DGVC> alguien sabe como puedo acelerar los archivos comparti
<DGVC> dos
<DGVC> x-x
<DGVC> tengo q pasar
<DGVC> archivos
<DGVC> pesados
<DGVC> de una PC a otra PC
<DGVC> por red Local
<DGVC> alguien sabe como puedo hacerlo para acelerar el translado de archivos??
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-18
<carlos__> hola
<luck_> hi
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-21
<LeoIII> Hola
<LeoIII> Alguien esta ahi?
<LeoIII> Hasta luego
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-16
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<gnome-terminal> Es cierto? ¿Se puede pedir un cd de ubuntu y gratis?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-17
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<gnome-terminal> Hola, ¿Tan regalando cd de ubuntu?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-18
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-19
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-20
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-21
<burzredion> buenas noches, necesito un consejo, necesito instalar Ubuntu en mi laptop, es una HP Pavilion dv3 64bits, que versión me recomiendan
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-13
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, parece que no hay nadie para la reunion, o si?
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting Reunion de Ubuntu Peru del 12 de agosto del 2012
<JoseBot> Meeting started Mon Aug 13 01:10:06 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar || Quieres participar de voluntario en el Infosoft? Inscribete aqui: http://is.gd/D3EPT3 | Reunion de Ubuntu Peru del 12 de agosto del 2012 Meeting | Current topic:
<JoseeAntonioR> Para dejar constancia, no hay personas presentes para la reunión, por lo cual es cancelada.
<JoseeAntonioR> Muchas gracias.
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar || Quieres participar de voluntario en el Infosoft? Inscribete aqui: http://is.gd/D3EPT3
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Mon Aug 13 01:10:26 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http:/joseeantonior.com/logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-08-13-01.10.moin.txt
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, Lordofsraam
<Lordofsraam> Hola
<Lordofsraam> q tyal
<Lordofsraam> q tal*
<JoseeAntonioR> todo bien, tu?
<Lordofsraam> igual
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-14
<linuxam21> buenas noches
<JoseeAntonioR> hey Lordofsraam, esta vez te apuntas de voluntario?
<Lordofsraam> voluntario para q?
<JoseeAntonioR> Lordofsraam: para el Infosoft en la catolica, la info esta aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-pe/1852/detail/
<Lordofsraam> Me encantaria ir JoseeAntonioR
<Lordofsraam> Pero
<Lordofsraam> No vivo en Peru jaja
<JoseeAntonioR> oh :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl_: llegaste a hablar con Daniel?
<nxvl_> sep
<nxvl_> nos quedamos chismeando horas de cojudes y media y no vimos lo del UDW
<nxvl_> :D
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-15
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola hola!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pong !
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<viperhoot> Depende
<viperhoot> ya estoy en cajamarca :(
<viperhoot> con el pie igual de malo
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh :(
<viperhoot> <sarcastic> Genial mi estadia por Lima por cierto. </sarcastic >
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> pena que no nos hayamos podido reunir
<JoseeAntonioR> yo he estado con mil cosas
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ni me lo digas, quería estar en un montón de actividades y en la única que pude es en la de visitar a mi hermano
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> triste mi caso
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> pero por algo pasan las cosas
<JoseeAntonioR> ya pronto se dara la oportunidad
<viperhoot> si todo va bien caigo por ahi en septiembre
<viperhoot> para otro viaje ;)
<viperhoot> pero aún en veremos
<JoseeAntonioR> septiembre...
<JoseeAntonioR> se que tengo algo que hacer pero no me acuerdo que
<JoseeAntonioR> :O ya me acorde
<viperhoot> viaje de promo?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, estoy en cuarto todavia :P
<JoseeAntonioR> concurso de canto del cole
<viperhoot> jajaja manya
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya se acercan los resultados de sponsorship!
<JoseeAntonioR> alistate para levantarte, ver el celular y gritar  y saltar de alegria como me paso en marzo
<viperhoot> a rogar a rogar !!
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> sabes para cuando aprox?
<JoseeAntonioR> eso es literal
<viperhoot> qué evaluan ?
<JoseeAntonioR> erm
<JoseeAntonioR> fin de mes?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: a que te refieres?
<viperhoot> pienso que la app de ubuntu accomplishments dará una referencia de tu actividad
<viperhoot> pero nunca la he usado :(
<viperhoot> veré si la activo mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: como que referencia de mi actividad?
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, ya entendi
<JoseeAntonioR> no tanto, es un sistema medio rarin
<viperhoot> de la actividad de cada ubuntero quería decir
<viperhoot> eso de los trofeos, por ahi que se darán una idea de lo involucrado que estás
<JoseeAntonioR> en eso no se fijan
<viperhoot> ojalá
<JoseeAntonioR> fue el antojin de Jono de este ciclo, para mas info nxvl ;)
<viperhoot> igual mañana le doy una ojeada a eso
<viperhoot> jajaja ok
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: lo que si vale es que  hagas todo lo que pones
<viperhoot> entonces en 2 semanitas vemos si nos empaquetan hasta el otro lado del mundo :P
<viperhoot> Bueno, es verdad, a la distancia pero se hace lo que se puede
<JoseeAntonioR> si la gente de los distintos equipos en canonical te conoce, de hecho que votaran por ti
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm a ver
<viperhoot> todos somos voluntarios a fin de cuentas, pero de que hay compromiso, lo hay ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: me das un ratito para hablar con Jono a ver si me suelta fechas?
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> estaré una hora más maso
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<viperhoot> de ahí me dateas :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: /server joseeantonior.com en otro tab
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> a ver
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: algun canal ?
<JoseeAntonioR> cualquiera, tu me avisas
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en teoría estoy conectado, pero no me abre salas
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: uhm no, no estas conectado ;)
<viperhoot> si oe P
<viperhoot> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> no me sale en mis stats
<viperhoot> ahora ?
<JoseeAntonioR> /reconnect
<viperhoot> este es el tercer reconnect :s
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que el server te bota, hay algo mal
<viperhoot> me sacó otra vez :S
<JoseeAntonioR> algun error en particular?
<viperhoot> eso quiero saber, pero el programa irc que uso no me muestra nunca nada :S
<viperhoot> voy a intentar buscarle el log
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> ya entre :S
<JoseeAntonioR> puerto 6667?
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> 6667
<viperhoot> me
<viperhoot> meh
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> creo que ya se donde está el error
<viperhoot> en la dirección que me diste
<viperhoot> joseeantonior.com es verdad?
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<JoseeAntonioR> no tiene irc. adelante
<viperhoot> te faltó una e :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ah
<JoseeAntonioR> no, te la di bien
<viperhoot> ahora?
<JoseeAntonioR> seguro que tu cliente funciona bien?
<viperhoot> hasta ahora si
<viperhoot> pero es diferente el que tengo ahora mismo, no me muestra logs de nada
<viperhoot> intentaré hacerlo todo desde el principio
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.wsirc.com/
<JoseeAntonioR> entra de ahi mejor
<viperhoot> recién
<viperhoot> ya conecta ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<viperhoot> jajaaj el cliente anda bien :P
<viperhoot> eran los datos de conexión, cuando hice la correción de la url por alguna razón seguia intentando con la anterior :/
<JoseeAntonioR> :
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-16
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esta semana es la reunion de ubuntu-pe?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: era la semana pasada, supuestamente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O
<JoseeAntonioR> pero bueno, no se dio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lastima... y quien la coordinaba?
 * JoseeAntonioR .
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje
<jaimico> mmmm veo colegas conocidos por acá jajajajajaj ¿como estan?
<JoseeAntonioR> jaimico: hola hola! :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me recuerda la fecha de la udw?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: en dos semanas
<SergioMeneses> ty
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sabras por ahi si esta chilicuil?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ando hablando con el
<SergioMeneses> por?
<JoseeAntonioR> darle unas respuestas a unas preguntas que tenia
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, /join #ubuntu-mx
<SergioMeneses> hay andamos
<JoseeAntonioR> ya estamos hablando por PM, pero posiblemente pasemos por ahi
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: acabo de ver la foto que colgaste en google+
<viperhoot> bacán el banner :D
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ajam
<JoseeAntonioR> es bien grande, debe ser 1x2 metros
<JoseeAntonioR> algo por ahi
<viperhoot> perfecto para el evento que se viene
<JoseeAntonioR> esa es solo una parte del banner
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, \o
<SergioMeneses> huy llega y no saluda
<SergioMeneses> neeeeeh
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: saludos !!
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si ve... seguro ni los gatos trajo
<viperhoot> es que estoy desde hace rato, pero por aqui medio apagado a estas horas :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ni hubo tiempo de reunirnos por aqui
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: meeh !, con decirte que lo único que me traje fue varios días en cama
<viperhoot> medio kilo más gracias a la poca actividad física :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> eso si es cierto
<SergioMeneses> asi ando yo... siempre digo q me voy a despertar temprano a trotar
<JoseeAntonioR> ultimamente todos estan con esguinces, hasta una profesora en im colegio
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: resultado: nunca sale
<SergioMeneses> pero la gravedad se intensifica en la mañana
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ↑↑↑
 * viperhoot vio un montón de gatos en el parque kenedy, JoseeAntonioR puede chaparse uno de ahí
<JoseeAntonioR> esos gatos son de la municipalidad :P
 * SergioMeneses busca chaparse en el diccionario
<viperhoot> son casi casi los dioses de ese lugar
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hahahah perdón, algo así como recoger, llevarse.
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: chaparse tiene más de un significado en Perú de hecho :P
<SergioMeneses> veo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: aunque el segundo ya no es tan usado ;)
<viperhoot> eso
<viperhoot> por cierto
<viperhoot> alguien sabe de un stream desde donde ver todo el lio de assange en la embajada ecuatoriana?
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<viperhoot> con las justas y me encuentro uno
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/occupynewsnetwork
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: es que trato de seguirla desde aqui: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/11808409 pero no es tan buena
<viperhoot> esa misma
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot:
<JoseeAntonioR> http://bambuser.com/channel/alburyj
<viperhoot> muy parecido
<viperhoot> con que saldrán mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pucha, que el tema de ubuntu-mx es bien complicado
<JoseeAntonioR> no se deciden, las personas no dejan hablar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> otra de las cosas que nos pasaba
<JoseeAntonioR> hasta que encontramos una solucion
<SergioMeneses> lo que pasa es que tienen mucho trabajo por hacer
<SergioMeneses> ellos estan peor que ustedes
<SergioMeneses> o bueno como ustedes estuvieron
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: que no propongan una idea, eso es pesimo, que pongan a trabajar la idea y no pidan opiniones
<JoseeAntonioR> si alguien cree que esta mal y lo puede hacer mejor, patches are welcomed
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si si... pero creame esta es la primera reunion ragnde que les veo hacer
<SergioMeneses> es un paso
<JoseeAntonioR> ah rayos
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces vamos bien :P
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> creame :D
<SergioMeneses> ya estan trabajando
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo importante
<JoseeAntonioR> si, menos al
<JoseeAntonioR> mal*
<JoseeAntonioR> que renueven su council y empiezan a correr en la maraton
<SergioMeneses> aja
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, reuniones de dos horas
<JoseeAntonioR> me acuerdo que la primera de ubuntu-pe cuando entre fue larga tambien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, alla es mas temprano
<SergioMeneses> deben ser como las 21
<JoseeAntonioR> dependiendo de donde esten, en DF es la misma hora
<JoseeAntonioR> en La Paz son las 21:38
<JoseeAntonioR> y en Tijuana 20:38
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso si
<JoseeAntonioR> pero bueno, espero que puedan salir adelante
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si... ellos tienen muy buenos miembros en la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> lo que pasa es que no se han organizado formalmente
<JoseeAntonioR> ese es el gran problema en muchos lugares, no hay quien tome el mando
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, faltan lideres
<SergioMeneses> es un problema en muchos lados y en muchas comunidades
<SergioMeneses> tanto de ubuntu como de otras distros
<JoseeAntonioR> eso es lo que no entiendo, por que hace tanta falta?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ser lider no es facil
<JoseeAntonioR> en especial la parte de tomar las decisiones
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, claro...
<SergioMeneses> los lideres no nacen sino que se hacen
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, popr hay ya tengo una plantilla del mensaje que estoy escribiendo de retiro de uco
 * JoseeAntonioR piensa que mucha gente no va a querer su partida
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si... pero ya no comparto las ideas del nuevo concilio
<SergioMeneses> y la verdad me siento como un ente disociador dentro de la administracion
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, esas son de las peores cosas que pueden pasar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si... pero que se le puede hacer
<SergioMeneses> esas cosas pasan
<SergioMeneses> no se si estoy pensando como retrograda o algo similar
<JoseeAntonioR> no creo, deben ser ideas que se mantienen
<JoseeAntonioR> pero el cambiar totalmente la estructura tambien afecta
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero ultimamente me he sentido tan fuera de lugar
<SergioMeneses> ash
<SergioMeneses> parezco emo
<JoseeAntonioR> es el estres
<JoseeAntonioR> me ha pasado
<viperhoot> uy que pasó acá?
<JoseeAntonioR> cuestiones de la vida :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: SergioMeneses se retira de u-co
<viperhoot> les hace falta un UDS :P
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: diferencias irreconciliables?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, un uds?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: siendo sincero? si, necesito un UDS, ya extraño el Q
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pues no irreconciliables tampoco es que este de pelea
<SergioMeneses> es mas como por no armar mal rollo o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> pensando a futuro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot ojala salgan escogidos para la uds
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: pues si lo haz pensado bien y es por el bien de la comunidad, pues adelante, nadie puede negar el gran apoyo que tu haces a la comunidad
<viperhoot> y es necesario dar un paso al lado con el fin de una mejora, pues hay que darlo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya tengo el email se lo voy a pasar a mujica para que lo vea a ver que me dice... si el me dice que me quede me quedo
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: igual tienes mucho trabajo en otros equipos
<viperhoot> y me imagino que de una u otra manera no te despegarás de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> yo quisiera participar mas en proyectos como juju
<SergioMeneses> o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver igual ahorita tengo unos estudios atrasados que realizar
<viperhoot> esa es la actitud ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ud ahorita en que anda trabajando?
<viperhoot> ya no soy informático más
<viperhoot> al menos por un par de años
<viperhoot> estoy por terminar mi carrera en adm. y neg. int.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, :OOO
<SergioMeneses> que bueno
<viperhoot> y me va bastante bien, más de lo que me esperaba en el corto tiempo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, felicitaciones
<viperhoot> entonces, por ahi van mis tiros por ahora ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR se acuerdan de marcos costales?
<JoseeAntonioR> algo, si
<viperhoot> que pasa con él ?
<SergioMeneses> me andaba diciendo que me fuera para españa
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> :O
<viperhoot> como están las cosas por allá?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, en Europa muchas cosas trabajan con gnu-linux
<SergioMeneses> empresas publicas
<SergioMeneses> privadas
<SergioMeneses> universidades
<SergioMeneses> escuelas
<SergioMeneses> asi que supongo que bastante bien
<viperhoot> por ese lado si
<viperhoot> pero la tasa de desempleo hoy por hoy es para considerar
<viperhoot> españa en especial
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eso si
<viperhoot> par de conocidos pasandolo no tan bien
<viperhoot> pero si ya tienes una invitación, trata de concretar algo
<viperhoot> uno nunca sabe
<viperhoot> más campo en gnu/linux me imagino que sí
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no es algo seguro es mas un vente de vacaciones y miramos que sale xD
<viperhoot> jajaja en ese caso, a ahorrar para la aventura !
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: JoseeAntonioR cuando tengan algo de tiempo libre, a ver si ayudan con esto: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<viperhoot> tengo una idea para ese manual, pero primero necesito todas las lineas traducidas al español
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: el fridge/planet post fue mio!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, apuntado
 * JoseeAntonioR yays
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje felicitaciones
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ah?
<SergioMeneses> yo tengo el chair en la proxima reunion del LC donde se reaprobara a uco :OOO
 * SergioMeneses corre en circulos
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya entendí jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: yo hice el post de llamado en el fridge y en el post
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR por hay vi que el manual anda necesitando editores
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR:  te juró que no miré eso antes de decirlo, más que nada lo decía porque quiero crear un libro para ipad en base a ese manual
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> mi sobrino me ha picado con un pequeño libre que hizo para ipad y me dejó con la boca abierta de lo bien que se ven :O
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<viperhoot> * libro
<JoseeAntonioR> cuestion de sacarlo en PDF
<JoseeAntonioR> y listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya le respondieron por el libro de ubuntu?
<viperhoot> eso fue lo primero que me ocurrió, pero apple es bien fregado para eso
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope
<SergioMeneses> ok
<viperhoot> además me gustaría una experiencia algo multimedia, y creo que implica copy past de texto y algo de creatividad para lo otro
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: esta bajo licencia cc-by-sa?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, con ipad, mac y iphone :S
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: si
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hahaha cierto
<viperhoot> http://ubuntu-manual.org
<JoseeAntonioR> cuestion de ponerlo en pdf y meterlo en el ibooks store
<SergioMeneses> en cambio el pobre SergioMeneses sin tablet con un acer y con un lg optimus one
<JoseeAntonioR> y poner autor
<viperhoot> y como me ofreció ayudarme con eso, me pareció buena idea
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ayudarle con q?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: eso por un lado, pero la ventaja es que ofrece un cierto tipo de características multimedia que se pueden añadir al "libro" , en serio que se ven super vistosos.
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: con las traducciones
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, aaaa ok
<SergioMeneses> pero habria que mirar como se puede ayudar redactando articulos
<SergioMeneses> o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> por hay lei algo...
<viperhoot> se pueden crear cosas así: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImbMEsalpMs
<viperhoot> para un manual de ubuntu con detalles multimedia usando esas características me parece fantástico
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si seria rebueno
<viperhoot> yo lo vi en un libro simple que creo mi sobrino y woowww, que loco se ve.
<SergioMeneses> lastima q eso sea usando en mac
 * SergioMeneses doesn't have IOS
<viperhoot> tengo un par de contactos que me ayudarian con eso
 * viperhoot sólo tiene el ipad del sobrino
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR http://ubuntu-manual.org/jobs
 * JoseeAntonioR ya se los ha leido todos
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: mañana contacto preguntando que problemas puede haber planteando la idea que les digo, aunque teniendo una licencia CC espero que ninguno
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, excelente
<SergioMeneses> cualquier cosa pues nos cuenta a ver como le va
<viperhoot> un libro con tutos de video por cada capitulo me suena genial
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pero igual el manual no se descargaria?
<viperhoot> mengido apple que se cierra con ios
<SergioMeneses> seia dejar las url ?
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> también
<SergioMeneses> porque hay si debemos tener cuidado
<SergioMeneses> o al menos con las visualizaciones
<SergioMeneses> ahora quien sera el lider? hace tiempo no participo
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> respetando toda esa clase de cosas
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eres traductor oficial, cierto?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: quería, apliqué hace como un año y no me dejaron
<viperhoot> renegué mucho por ese lado
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jejeje a mi tampoco me aceptaron
<SergioMeneses> pero por unos errores
<viperhoot> cuando estuve aplicando para eso, me molestó mucho la forma de ingreso
<SergioMeneses> manejan unos terminos ambiguos
<viperhoot> se armo buen lío, quizá recuerdas
<SergioMeneses> o bueno con los caracteres
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, intentale ahora que esta paco como lider
<viperhoot> volveré con las contribuciones sustanciales :P
<SergioMeneses> yo me iba a volver a presentar pero entonces salio el llamado del LC
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eso si
<JoseeAntonioR> Paco es super buena gente
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, seguro JoseeAntonioR ya empezo a traducir todo el manual xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> eso espero
<JoseeAntonioR> yo no le voy mucho por el lado de traducciones
<viperhoot> ya tiene varias lineas hechos, pero igual falta bastante
<viperhoot> ayuden pues :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si paco es un muy buen miembro de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> nos ayudo en el user day
<SergioMeneses> :D
<viperhoot> trataré de contactarlo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, escriba a la lista
<SergioMeneses> ud esta inscrito?
<viperhoot> ahora mismo
<viperhoot> si
<SergioMeneses> excelente
 * JoseeAntonioR esta pensando en coger mucho merch de Mozilla cuando vaya al evento
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: jajaja ya tienes uno :P
<JoseeAntonioR> jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> eso es indiscutible
<JoseeAntonioR> pero es mas peque que el de Ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> mucho mas peque
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya sabemos como es la cosa
 * viperhoot cree que JoseeAntonioR va en plan casería.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: eso es obvio!
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: cogere merch para mi y mi mejor amigo
<JoseeAntonioR> pienso coger uno de cada cosa, bueno, dos
<JoseeAntonioR> menos polos
<JoseeAntonioR> y banner
<viperhoot> si hay abre latas me guardas uno !
 * viperhoot ya mandó mail a la lista de traductores, a ver si hechan una mano.
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * JoseeAntonioR esta pensando en hacer ubuntupulseras de tela
<JoseeAntonioR> aunque salen caritas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> hagalas y me manda una
<JoseeAntonioR> salen 0.55 centavos de sol cada una
<JoseeAntonioR> que es...
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: eso es caro ?
<JoseeAntonioR> 22 centavos de dolar cada una
<JoseeAntonioR> pero son minimo 3k creo
<viperhoot> oh
<viperhoot> si, caro jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> por aqui esta el presupuesto
<viperhoot> no se puede por un volumen menor ?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> no quiere
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot pero pueden darlas por donacion en los eventos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pero hacerlas en un inicio es caro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues si... hay que invertirle
<JoseeAntonioR> tendriamos que conseguir 600 dolares
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, muchisimo porque tanto?
<SergioMeneses> no eran pulseras!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
 * SergioMeneses piensa que el logo viene en oro
<JoseeAntonioR> cuesta 0.17 dolares cada uno
<JoseeAntonioR> y minimo son 3000 pulseras
<JoseeAntonioR> 510 dolares
<viperhoot> que miedo :(
<JoseeAntonioR> aja D:
<JoseeAntonioR> yo lo haria si fuera una cantidad menor
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, huy no pero no les pueden hacer la cantidad menor
<SergioMeneses> son demasiadas
<JoseeAntonioR> la menor son 3000
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay menos
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: por ahí que algo menos en otro lugar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me parecen demasiadas
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: la cosa es averiguar donde
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: lo mismo pienso yo
<SergioMeneses> con decirle que debe salir mas barato hacerlas aqui y enviarlas a peru
<JoseeAntonioR> incluso para repartir en el uds
<JoseeAntonioR> nah
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: eso.
<JoseeAntonioR> yo queria hacer para llevar al uds
<viperhoot> con 3000 pulseras serían 5 por asistente creo
<viperhoot> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :p
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<viperhoot> ambas extremidades y cuello?
<viperhoot> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaa
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que uds tengan para repartir en sus eventos locales
<JoseeAntonioR> s/repartir/vender
<JoseeAntonioR> y aparte llevar al uds como donacion de ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> ;)
<viperhoot> es buena idea, preguntaré a algunas amigas en lima que pueden conocer de sitios
<viperhoot> cualquier cosa ya aviso
<viperhoot> por hoy se acabó mi dia
<viperhoot> ahí nos leemos luego ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, nos vemos!
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> ash se fue dante y no me despedi
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo tambien voy saliendo ya
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, nos vemos!
<SergioMeneses> a ver si me levanto temprano mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * JoseeAntonioR espera resultados del UDS
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuando salen?
<SergioMeneses> hoy?
<JoseeAntonioR> fin de mes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> como ppone esperando resultados
<SergioMeneses> I thought
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y al fin como es lo de la visa?
<JoseeAntonioR> nunca pude llamar a Finlandia
<SergioMeneses> entonces?
<SergioMeneses> pero no era que ibas a la embajada en lima?
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo bien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me alegra
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: le importaria revisar mi presentacion del jueves en un rato?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que hay el jueves?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Infosoft en una universidad
<JoseeAntonioR> es un evento de la universidad
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa ok
<SergioMeneses> si claro envialo
<JoseeAntonioR> dejeme terminarlo y va al people
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> me pasas el link
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-17
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Slides/Infosoft.pdf
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: las slides en blanco son por si se me ocurre agregar algo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa
<SergioMeneses> eso le iba a decir
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> de verdad la veo bastante bien
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, porque no pusiste los enlaces a funcionar como tal?
<SergioMeneses> no seria mejor?
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, los links no estan en ese formato
 * JoseeAntonioR no comprende
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ah, ya entendi
<JoseeAntonioR> es que eso sera proyectado
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, veo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cree que me dure para una hora?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, seeee
<SergioMeneses> eso si
<SergioMeneses> tambien depende de lo que digas
<SergioMeneses> los slides son un apoyo visual
<JoseeAntonioR> explicare cada punto en la presentacion
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que me de tiempo de hacer todo y que no me sobre mucho
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :)
<JoseeAntonioR> en todo caso, si me sobra, me pongo a hablar de Juju :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> habla del trabajo comunitario
<SergioMeneses> juju no es algo avanzado?
<SergioMeneses> o puedes hablar de como contribuir a ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tambien, puede ser otra idea
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, es mejor... o bueno desde mi punto de vista
<SergioMeneses> bueno tengo q salir
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos luego
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pm
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping ping, quieres dar sesion para el UDW?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: queda un slot
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: interesado en dar una sesion acerca de code hosting en bazaar y LP builds con recipes?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: el 29 a las 18 UTC
<nxvl> hablaaaa
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: al fin conexion estable!
<nxvl> veremos
<nxvl> no confiaria tanto en esta mierda
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> y que dices de la sesion? ultimo slot disponible
<nxvl> en vdd ando complicado de tiempo
<nxvl> y si digo si, la voa terminar cagando xq no voa poder ir
<nxvl> ahorita la cosa esta complicada por aca
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, fue entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> contactare a la gente de #launchpd
<JoseeAntonioR> recibiste el mail de los libros?
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bien bien... en la lucha :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: uco esta en todos los usergroups de
<JoseeAntonioR> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/08/07/resources-for-ubuntu-locos ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no
 * JoseeAntonioR ha pensado en inscribir a u-pe
<SergioMeneses>  JoseeAntonioR solo estamos en system76
<SergioMeneses> de los listados
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, ese si es basico
<SergioMeneses> y creative commons
<SergioMeneses> sino estoy mal
<JoseeAntonioR> parece que JoseeAntonioR pedira mas porque ya solo le quedan 53 sticker packs
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol
<JoseeAntonioR> han salido rapido
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, me voy retirando, clases en 10 minutos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> dale
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: que libros?
<nxvl> :S
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, saludos!
<SergioMeneses> necesita libros?
<lucasvi> hola
<lucasvi> quisiera saber cuando  es el evento infosoft 2012
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, danielfcc!
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, hola!   ^_^
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: como va todo?
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, bien  =)
<danielfcc> JoseeAntonioR, tu q tal
<JoseeAntonioR> me alegro :)
<JoseeAntonioR> todo bien, alistando las cosas para el Infosoft
<danielfcc> excelente, cuando es?
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: a nosotros nos toca el jueves
<danielfcc> bien.... desde la 6 no?
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: sip, la charla empieza a las 6, pero nuestro stand esta desde las 4, a ver si te puedes dar una vuelta
<danielfcc> .....claro con todo gusto....pero saliendo del trabajo =)
<danielfcc> hasta q hora va a ser?
<JoseeAntonioR> nosotros estaremos con el stand hasta las 7:30pm
<JoseeAntonioR> porque a esa hora me tengo que retirar llevandome las cosas de vuelta conmigo
<danielfcc> aia.... ok
<danielfcc> ire lo mas antes q pueda.... =)
<JoseeAntonioR> la charla es hasta las 7, asi que despues hay una media hora para un demo :)
<JoseeAntonioR> te esperamos entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> ya te registraste?
<danielfcc> ok.... uhmmm creo q si
<JoseeAntonioR> si tienes la entrada entonces ya lo hiciste
<danielfcc> si tengo mi entrada
<danielfcc> en la PUCP
<JoseeAntonioR> listo entonces :)
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc ha hecho acordar a JoseeAntonioR de imprimir la suya
<danielfcc> =D
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-18
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo bien, reescuchando algunas sesiones del UDS :')
<Lordofsraam> que es UDS?
<JoseeAntonioR> Lordofsraam: Ubuntu Developer Summit, uds.ubuntu.com
<Lordofsraam> las tienen en espanol?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> buen plan de viernes en la noche
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, al fin que paso con el que le envio el mensaje?
<JoseeAntonioR> Lordofsraam: nope, todas son en ingles, el evento se hace en ingles en su totalidad
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como? a quien?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ah, si, lo logre localizar :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lo del tweet
<JoseeAntonioR> por suerte lo localice y le mande un mail
 * JoseeAntonioR ya extraña a su gente del UDS :(
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hoy cierran las sponsorship requests :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje
<SergioMeneses> mejor asi empiezan mas rapido con la seleccion
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> si, esperamos que den resultados a fin de mes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :S esperemos que si para hacer los tramites rapido
<JoseeAntonioR> y para decidir si voy! D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, o0
<JoseeAntonioR> mis padres no me quieren decir nada hasta que canonical me diga que si
<JoseeAntonioR> asi que, a esperar
<SergioMeneses> pues si
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: usted ya averiguo como es el tramite de la vida por alla?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: http://www.swedenabroad.com/SelectImageX/256651/dk_negocios.pdf
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, https://pages.canonical.com/cloud-ebook-download.html
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mas o menos
<JoseeAntonioR> genial, habia perdido ese link
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tengo ganas de imprimirlo
<SergioMeneses> <3
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> en serio
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la semana que viene hago la lista de requisitos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: eso para que?
<SergioMeneses> como dices es mejor esperar a que salgan los resultados... para la ud
<SergioMeneses> uds
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, si
<JoseeAntonioR> pero eso todavia sale en unas dos semanas
<JoseeAntonioR> dos o tres
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> pero cosas basicas como el pasaporte
<SergioMeneses> supongo que ya lo tienes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hablando de otra cosa
<JoseeAntonioR> digame
<SergioMeneses> ya miraste que resources solicitar?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm
<JoseeAntonioR> en el link que le pase esta, creo
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> yo andaba mirando
<SergioMeneses> y hable con benjamin tambien al medio dia
<JoseeAntonioR> se lo listo
<SergioMeneses> me llaman la atencion los libros
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> pues ya tenemos el contacto con system72
<JoseeAntonioR> fotos, recibo de pago, pasaporte en original y fotocopia simple de la primera pagina e interior de la portada con el numero de pasaporte en rojo, foto y firma, fotocopias de visas anteriores y todos los sellos en el pasaporte, pasaporte anterior, fotocopia simple de cedula de indentidad, formulario 239-11 de familia, extractos de los 3 ultimos meses de sus cuentas vancarias, dos ultimas reclaraciones de renta si hay
<JoseeAntonioR> y de parte de marianna
<JoseeAntonioR> carta de invitacion, formulario de invitacion, reserva del ticket aereo, certificado del seguro medico de Canonical
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que eso nada mas
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, y de parte de usted constancia del centro de estudios
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como asi el centro de estudios?
<JoseeAntonioR> de la universidad
<JoseeAntonioR> Lordofsraam: perdon si te llenamos el canal :P
<Lordofsraam> para nada. estoy ocupado ensenando codigo a un amigo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, veo...
<SergioMeneses> igual me toca averiguar eso aca
<SergioMeneses> pero supongo que es lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ando redactando el email para lo de ubuntu-es y ubuntu-es-locos
<SergioMeneses> a ver si hacemos eso antes de la uds
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: seria muy bueno hacerlo antes de
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> he movido eso bastante
<SergioMeneses> pero como sabras no son cosas de hacer a la ligera
<SergioMeneses> sino no conseguiremos el resultado esperado
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> esperemos que se pueda arreglar todo esto
<SergioMeneses> seguro!
<JoseeAntonioR> nosotros ya queremos abrir la membresia
<SergioMeneses> sino habria fracasado como miembro del LC
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<Lordofsraam> algien aqui sabe codigo?
<JoseeAntonioR> Lordofsraam: yo se algo
<JoseeAntonioR> por que?
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, codigo? programar? en que lenguaje?
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, mi mejor amigo en un concierto mientras yo veo peliculas de semana santa por TV
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> nice
<Lordofsraam> C#
<Lordofsraam> es lo que estaba haciendo
<Lordofsraam> pero tambien se python y c/c++
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, le voy a python, un poquito de bash y un poquito de php
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, y html :P
<Lordofsraam> quien NO sabe html jajaja
<Lordofsraam> algien aqui usa TeamSpeak3?
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, no... para que si estan gtalk, skype o mumble
<Lordofsraam> skype no es publico
<Lordofsraam> Pero si e estado fijandome en mumble
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, publico si es... que la licencia no es gpl es diferente
<Lordofsraam> me refiero a publico como q si no conoces a algien, igual puedes hablar con ellos
<Lordofsraam> mi espanol esta orrible T_T
<JoseeAntonioR> write in English, then
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, your Spanish is good!, very good!!!
<Lordofsraam> pero quiro practicar :P
<Lordofsraam> quiero*
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, dont worry :D  as you prefer
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, mumble es bastante bueno
<SergioMeneses> o sino con gtalk
<SergioMeneses> ambos funcionan muy bien
<Lordofsraam> como se dice 'hosting' en espanol?
<JoseeAntonioR> today, my English teacher told me to slow down while speaking, as my class wouldn't understand me as I've got an american accent :(
<JoseeAntonioR> Lordofsraam: le decimos hosting, tambien, o en todo caso, alojamiento
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, esas palabras informativas se escriben igual
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol... jajaja "so classic"
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> I hate my accent :S
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> me acuerdo que alecu me pregunto donde habia conseguido mi acento :P
 * SergioMeneses sits alone at the corner
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, and who is it?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: a jugar juegos en ingles! :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Alejandro Cura, Ubuntu One Team
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, I always do... I have played wow for years and another tittles
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, termino la pelicula de semana santa!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no se no me suena ese nombre
<SergioMeneses> el es de peru o algo asi?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, argentino, del UDS D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O I see
<SergioMeneses> maybe he can knows to FacundoBatista
<JoseeAntonioR> not sure, he's part of Python AR, he's not exactly from the ubuntu community
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, I see... and where Lordofsraam from?
<Lordofsraam> Naci en peru
<JoseeAntonioR> not sure, go ahead and ask him
<Lordofsraam> Vine a EEUU cuando tuve 8 anos
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, figured it out when I saw comcast in your hostmask
<SergioMeneses> comcats?
<SergioMeneses> what is it?
<JoseeAntonioR> ISP
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<Lordofsraam> ustedes estan en peru?
<JoseeAntonioR> Lordofsraam: Yo vivo en Peru, SergioMeneses vive en Colombia
<SergioMeneses> SergioMeneses, is from Colombia \o/
<Lordofsraam> No sabes como me encantaria Bembos T_T
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, y que haces?
<SergioMeneses> eres developer o sysadmin o estudiad
<SergioMeneses> estudias
<Lordofsraam> estoy entrando al Air Force
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, :OOOO
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<Lordofsraam> pero mi hobby es development
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, si es bastante interesante... yo pienso que lo mejor es hacer algo y que funcione
<SergioMeneses> esa es la mejor sensacion :D
<Lordofsraam> I agree
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> me siento niño :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, q le paso?
<JoseeAntonioR> uno entrando al air force y otro de sysadmin por aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<Lordofsraam> Sysadmin de que?
<JoseeAntonioR> Lordofsraam: me referia a SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, para que vea
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, yo trabajo como sysadmin
<Lordofsraam> Donde?
<Lordofsraam> y supongo q sabes mucho sobre tcp/ip?
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, mas o menos... jaja
<SergioMeneses> algo de servidores y infraestructura
 * JoseeAntonioR quiere trabajar con Canonical
<JoseeAntonioR> a JoseeAntonioR le emociona tener un two factor auth en LP
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> y eso porque?
<JoseeAntonioR> me parece genial :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, porque?
<JoseeAntonioR> no tengo idea
<SergioMeneses> yo he visto varias vacantes y son bastante interesantes
<SergioMeneses> pero no se cuanto pagan
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> eso no es fijo ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si eso depende de lo que se hace xD
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y cuando termine la prepa que va a hacer?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: supongo que estudiare, y si es que por ahi se me da trabajare con Canonical, pero solo si es home-based
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> hay que estudiar!
<SergioMeneses> bueno me fui a dormir! nos vemos
<M1L0> buenas noches!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR hola!!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: hola hola!
<M1L0> Hola doctore, como esstas?
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR dime, en que puedo apoyar? que se necesita?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: por ahora todo ya esta listo, gracias :)
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR bueno, como me pusiste eso en el mail, preguntaba :P
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-12
<SergioMeneses> jose, https://eduvps.net/
<jose> hmm?
 * jose checks
<jose> oh, genial
<SergioMeneses> jose, son vps gratuitos para aprender o practicas
<jose> solamente permite registrarse si tiene numero de USA
<jose> mhm
<SergioMeneses> disque son bastante buenos
<SergioMeneses> jose, mira http://www.freecalltrials.com/2011/06/review-receive-sms-online-with-a-dedicated-number-for-free/
<jose> yo tengo un numero, no hay problema por ese lado
<SergioMeneses> ah ok
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> yo en estos dias activo uno asi como por jugar
<jose> claro que son buenos, tienen 6GB de RAM!
<SergioMeneses> jose, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> ando mirando lo del telefono para el codigo
<jose> SergioMeneses: parece que el servicio se ha caido por el momento y no nos podemos registrar
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> jose, ando aqui mirando unas cosas del sfd
<SergioMeneses> mañana miro
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> ademas quien sabe por cuanto tiempo es
<SergioMeneses> no dice nada?
<jose> beta
<SergioMeneses> jose, bien
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-13
<SergioMeneses> jose, saludos! puedes jalar un log de una reunion de hace un momento en el canal de reuniones de uco
<jose> SergioMeneses: si, en un momento
<SergioMeneses> jose, dale
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-14
<SergioMeneses> jose, ping
<jose> opng
<jose> pong*
<SergioMeneses> jose, si vio lo del vps?
<SergioMeneses> yo ando mirando como activar el google voice
<jose> mhm, ya no tienen IPs
<SergioMeneses> pero necesito como un vpn para aparecer en internet con una internet de usa
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-15
<SergioMeneses> jose, ping
<jose> pong
<CodePunisher> Saludos
<SergioMeneses> jose, para recordate lo de mover el log
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> CodePunisher, saludos
<jose> SergioMeneses: eso esta hecho hace rato :)
<SergioMeneses> jose, en serio?
<jose> hola hola, CodePunisher :)
<SergioMeneses> no lo veo... tenes el link?
<jose> SergioMeneses: sí
<jose> joseeantonior.com
<SergioMeneses> jose, antes q se me olvide.... viste lo del libro que publico jorge?
<jose> SergioMeneses: sep, en un rato mando el email
<SergioMeneses> jose, dale :D
<CodePunisher> disculpen tendran conocimiento de algun hackerspace en Perú
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-17
<SergioMeneses> jose, estas?
<jose> SergioMeneses: siempre :)
<SergioMeneses> jose, ok entonces "activo" jeje
<SergioMeneses> pm
<jose> ok
<SergioMeneses> jose, http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/638/detail/
 * jose is reading the thread
<SergioMeneses> jose, ah ok perfecto
<jose> :)
<SergioMeneses> jose, salgo a comer nos hablamso al rato
<jose> SergioMeneses: ok, me avisa!
<SergioMeneses> jose, volvi
<jose> ok, segundo que armo el hangout
<SergioMeneses> ok
<jose> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9d0941963ca787174783ccb3b49d56cfe0342b7e?hl=en
<jose> urgh, me  olvide que era un canal publico y hay logs, pero bueno
<jose> SergioMeneses: ^
#ubuntu-pe 2014-08-11
<redhot_> hola buenos dias
<redhot_> una consulta
<redhot_> estoy escaneando foto en xsane
<redhot_> pero me sale opaco
<redhot_> como si tuviera marca de agua me podrian ayudar?
